#ubuntu-artwork 2006-03-20
<Tm_T> MOIN!
<lapo> hi
<sabdfl> hi all
<dborg> hi mark
<dborg> sabdfl: regarding the treeview selection color, I only made the inactive selection darker because that's how it was in breezy. I'll change that then
<maswan> sabdfl: btw, is it intentional that this usage is against the rules for logo use, or is it supposed to be cool? http://www.acc.umu.se/~maswan/util/tmp/ubuntu-earthrise.jpg
<lapo> hey sabdfl 
<sabdfl> maswan: where is that from?
<sabdfl> hi lapo
<sabdfl> dborg^afk: i think the treeview selection needs to be more distinct than the inactive selection. same tone, different intensity, or something like that
<sabdfl> at the moment we have different tones
<maswan> sabdfl: What from? It's my gimping, ubuntu logo with text hacked off, and then an apollo image in the public domain from nasa
<sabdfl> maswan: cute :-)
<maswan> sabdfl: Yeah, couldn't get the text from the official logo to fit though.
<maswan> I really like the photo though
<dborg> sabdfl: how is this: http://static.flickr.com/55/112855636_a0cf013c6d_o.png
<lapo> ciao andreasn 
<andreasn> hello lapo
<lapo> andreasn, I have something new
<lapo> andreasn, check the my url
<andreasn> ah, the emblems
<andreasn> smart
<lapo> are them clear enough iyour opinion?
<andreasn> the emblem on the xoomer folder in Rete is a bit unclear
<andreasn> what is it?
<lapo> ftp, what would you use?
<andreasn> a box, similar to the mimetype for archives perhaps
<lapo> uhm...a bit to complex, consider 22 and 16
<lapo> too even
<lapo> now it should look like a moving box or something
<lapo> well at least it was my intention, dunno what it looks like :-)
<andreasn> a eraser or something
<andreasn> but well, anyway, that was the only one I didn't understand
<andreasn> and the shield makes much more sense that ssh
<lapo> well that's an easy one
<andreasn> lapo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OrangeTango
<lapo> cool, that's an error there
<lapo> fixed
<andreasn> what did you fix?
<lapo> there was a www.project-tango.org
<andreasn> ah
<lapo> sabdfl, isn't that theme called tangerine btw?
<andreasn> lapo: do you still want to do cdr, cdrw etc?
<andreasn> or, well, us to do it?
<lapo> andreasn, do them all! :-)
<andreasn> lapo: have you noticed that the bookmark icon in Places use the one from g-i-t btw?
<lapo> uhm?
<andreasn> check your Places menu on the panel
<andreasn> what does the bookmark icon look like?
<andreasn> Risorse
<lapo> andreasn, uhm..where's the bookmark?
* andreasn looks at lapos screenshot
<andreasn> oh, it's not in there
<andreasn> perhaps I have a older version
<lapo> I'm on breezzy atm, so gnome 2.12
<lapo> btw dobey's fault I believe :-)
<lapo> andreasn, any ideas on avoiding text for labels?
<lapo> in cdr and stuff I mean
<andreasn> well, I would claim that most people know what medium they just popped into the drive
<lapo> yeah, that's true
<lapo> what about using a golden cd for cdr cdrw ?
<andreasn> could work
<lapo> would you take care of this?
<andreasn> I don't know what would make the golden imply cdr though
<lapo> you're too young man :-)
<andreasn> I can fix the text-labels as I don't want put to much work into something I don't really belive in :)
<lapo> that's fine :-)
<andreasn> I would really like to focus on icons that obviosly suck at the moment
<andreasn> like updates-avaible
<lapo> cdrs used to be golden in the beginning of the cd-burning age :-)
<lapo> go ahead then, please
<andreasn> I did a white floppy yesterday btw
<lapo> cool, where I can fetch it?
<andreasn> I need to tweak it a bit more first in the small sizes
<lapo> take your time, don't rush :-)
<lapo> how is the state of art libre set andreasn ?
<andreasn> must add more stuff to it soon
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-03-21
<klepas> anyone awake?
<dborg> sure am
<klepas> moin
<lapo> hi
<klepas> 'ello
<klepas> again :P
<HE1> Hi all
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-artwork:HE1] : Ubuntu Artwork
<Tm_T> o   k
<kalphegor> hi all, can i help with a wallpaper or working on a wallpaper for Dapper, my gallery http://kalphegor.deviantart.com/gallery/
<kalphegor> my email kalphegor@gmail.com
<HE1> Hi :)
<artnay> hey guys. any volunteers for ubuntu-artwork wiki construction?
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-03-22
<artnay> where was the log for #dapper-look? too much information for backlog to handle
<artnay> lots of changes since the last time being on ubuntu (a week ago), missed all fun :P
<artnay> everybody on #debian-dpl-debate or what? quiet as always...
<Maxime> hi everyone !
<Maxime> is any help need for ubuntu dapper drake ? (graphic design / improvement)
<Maxime> is any help needed for ubuntu dapper drake ? (graphic design / improvement)
<dborg> I guess the new tangerine icon set could need a lot of help
<Maxime> ok
<Maxime> is there any Trac website for ubuntu artwork ? (in order to follow the needs/issues/...)
<dborg> are you subscribed to the ubuntu-artwork mailinglist?
<Maxime> no
<Maxime> where can I do that ?
<dborg> oh it's ubuntu-art: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-art
<Maxime> thanks !
<Maxime> I wish I can help for the graphics of the installer (or splash / wallpapers /)
<dborg> ok, I don't know about that. not my field :)
<lapo> hi
<lapo> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-03-23
<lapo> hi
<lapo> klepas: ping
<klepas> lapo: pong
<lapo> yo klepas
<klepas> hey lapo 
<klepas> what's up
<lapo> it would be nice to have a tango-icon-theme-applications
<klepas> yea
<klepas> i'm sort of working on that
<klepas> for the tango package
<klepas> if anything new is done for it i'll stick it upstream right away :)
<lapo> sort of?
<klepas> yea
<klepas> you know the official tango package for ubuntu?
<lapo> yeah
<klepas> andreas and i decided to include app icons
<klepas> for a completely concise desktop, including icons, this would require app icons to be of a tango style as well
<lapo> uhm...I'd prefer a separate packaged suggested by tango-icon-thtme
<lapo> tango-icon-theme even
<klepas> yea
<klepas> tango-icon-theme-applications
<klepas> would be app icons
<lapo> cool
<klepas> like Firefox, Konqueror, Opera
<klepas> and all the others
<lapo> nice
<lapo> I'll rool up an OrangoTango 0.0.2 soon
<klepas> cool
<klepas> sorry if i haven't been on much
<klepas> i've been working on college stuff
<klepas> and taking a break
<klepas> just had a headache and couldn't feel like talking on irc
<lapo> no probs
<lapo> have you tried my theme?
<klepas> spent today sleeping, cooking and playing the odd simple computer game
<klepas> which one?
<lapo> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/bat/orango-tango/orango-tango-0.0.1.tar.bz2
<lapo> I'd like to have a nice debian dir in there, can you help me?
<klepas> wgets
<klepas> debian dir?
<klepas> lapo: i've got a configure error
<lapo> paste
<klepas> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<lapo> have you got icon-naming-utils installed?
<klepas> ah, rightio
<klepas> not on this install
<lapo> you need that one
<klepas> i'll fetch them from the tango site
<lapo> breezy still?
<lapo> debian dir, to have a deb package
<klepas> or
<klepas> *oh
<klepas> sure
<klepas> but i wouldn't know how to do it
<lapo> I can figure out myself, no probs
<klepas> :)
<klepas> alright, this is weird
<klepas> so i'm trying to configure the icon utils 
<klepas> and i get the same error as above
<lapo> you need xml::parser
<klepas> do you know the package?
<lapo> wait
<klepas> cheers
<lapo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/perl/libxml-simple-perl
<lapo> weel just libxml-simple-perl
<lapo> argh, fingers faster then brain :-)
<klepas> lots of dependencies
<klepas> meh
<lapo> perl and the like
<klepas> ja
<klepas> there we go
<klepas> i think
* klepas grumbles
<klepas> so now it bitches that imagemagick is required, which is installed
<klepas> and there are no newer versions
<lapo> you need the dev package
<klepas> good idea
<klepas> which is only available from source!
<klepas> aghh
<lapo> have you eve built something man? :-)
<lapo> it should be something like libmagick-dev or so
<klepas> yea
<klepas> imagemagick-dev exists
<klepas> just i haven't enabled source in my source.list
<klepas> and for some reason there are multiple entries in there
<lapo> libmagick6-dev
<klepas> thanks
<klepas> there we go
<klepas> this would install it so i could select it under my themes preferences?
<lapo> you need to ./configure --prefix=/usr
<klepas> nice
<klepas> :)
<klepas> just curious
<klepas> how would i install tango
<klepas> from cvs
<klepas> just begin ./configure i guess
<lapo> you'd need gnome-common
<lapo> apt-get build-dep gnome-panel
<lapo> then ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<lapo> make && make install
<klepas> :)
<klepas> thanks
<klepas> build-dep does not exist
<klepas> ack, stupid me
<klepas> nevermind
<klepas> Checking for required M4 macros... glib-gettext.m4 not found intltool.m4 not found
<klepas> this is slightly out of my league
<klepas> i'm out
<klepas> past 3 AM here
<klepas> night
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-03-24
<dborg> jimmac! what leads you here? :)
<jimmac> dborg: just hanging around :)
<jimmac> since the news about the new icon set for dapper
<dborg> I see :)
<HE1> Hi all
<HE1> Im new to the artwork scene, and would like to know how i can help out :P
<dborg> create kickass artwork? ;)
<HE1> Yeh
<HE1> For what though . . .
<HE1> WHat needs work on at the mo
<HE1> =-O
<Tm_T> what patiency
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-03-25
<na7e> anyone here who is decent with gimp wanna make a usplash image for me, possibly for an upcoming offshoot of ubuntu?
<na7e> not a lot of people in here....
<Tm_T> I'm testing Gnome, but now I found interesting problem, I can't find "run dialog" from anywhere, nor start it by alt-f2
<lapo> hi
<lapo> hi
<lapo> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/bat/orango-tango/orango-tango-0.0.2.tar.bz2
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-03-26
<siezer> is there some sort of "artwork pack editor" that was used for the edubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu usplash and gdm/ gnome themes? or were they made by hand?
<klepas> artnay: ping
<klepas> jimmac: ping
<lapo> hi
<lapo> ubuntu logo icons: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/bat/tmp/ubuntu-logo.tar.bz2
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-03-19
<alefteris> any easy way for making round corners?
<troy_s> alefteris: Another trick question
<troy_s> yes... click 'ROUNDED' up top
<troy_s> :)
<troy_s> then drag the upper right corner 'circular' handle to control the radius (ctrl click to symmetrically adjust them)
<alefteris> cant find the ROUNDED, where can i find it? and this is a newbe question
<TheSheep_> alefteris: when you select rectangles
<TheSheep_> alefteris: and you draw a rectangle
<TheSheep_> alefteris: there is a small circle in one of the corners
<TheSheep_> alefteris: drag and drop it
<alefteris> aha, can't i modify it afterwards? only at creation time?
<TheSheep_> alefteris: you can do it afterwards too, you just need to have the rectangle tool selected
<troy_s> you can modify it as long as you want
<troy_s> as long as you don't turn it into a spline
<troy_s> just select the rectangle tool and the option should become available
<troy_s> if you are going to use inkscape
<troy_s> i encourage you to compile your own current version
<alefteris> ok i found it :)
<troy_s> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/HowToCompileInkscape
<troy_s> you get many new tools
<alefteris> troy_s, can i round only the top corners and not the bottom ones?
<troy_s> alefteris: Yes.
<troy_s> i think so anyways, otherwise get your radius
<troy_s> and overlay a square rectangle on it or clip it
<troy_s> ('it' being the bottom)
<alefteris> this is what im trying to fix http://imagebin.org/7717
<troy_s> what?
<troy_s> i got nothing
<alefteris> trying to make it look like those computer stikers :)
<troy_s> oh.
<TheSheep_> troy_s:  You must have automake less than 1.9.0 or newer than 1.9.6
<TheSheep_> troy_s: maybe next time ;)
<troy_s> TheSheep_: Hrm?
<troy_s> That would be a new error.  Add it and see if it works, then fix the wiki.
<TheSheep_> well, since I have automake 1.9.6 I'm just going to call it a day
<troy_s> TheSheep_: Just add 1.8
<troy_s> or whatever
<troy_s> it works flawlessly
<troy_s> so don't sweat it.
<TheSheep_> :)
<troy_s> So is the automake an issue according to that howto?
<alefteris> the rounded corners look bad at the exported png, as if they are thicker than the rest of the borders
<troy_s> that's the antialiasing i suspect
<alefteris> anything i can do for it?
<alefteris> i dropted the rounder corners :) couldn't make them look good :( https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-el
<troy_s> alefteris:  If you are dumping to PNG
<troy_s> you should probably save your svg then import it into GIMP (either export the png or use the gimp-svg package)
<troy_s> then you can 'tweak' the roundeds
<troy_s> generally, the antialiasing isn't too severe unless the lines are very very thin
<PWill> anyone know why art.ubuntu.com's ftp is down?
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-03-20
<troy_s> anyone alive>?
<nzk> I am alive.
<kwwii> so......
<kwwii> what does everyone think of this?
<kwwii> https://launchpad.net/bugs/10303
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 10303 in gaim "New Logo for GAIM (Ubuntu Style)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<elkbuntu> i'm confused as to why it needs a new logo...
<kwwii> yepp, that was one of my concerns
<elkbuntu> kwwii, considering gaim is in the 'also available for Windows' category, i'd be very cautious about changing the appearance of it
<kwwii> elkbuntu: not sure I understand you
<kwwii> my main thought was that since we don't really do anything special to it, there is no reason to use a branded splash screen
<elkbuntu> it'd be like changing the open-office logo .. people who had been lured to linux via the transition method (install cross-platform stuff to get them used to linuxy software) would be perplexed
<kwwii> I can see that point, but I do not think that the change in the GAIM part itself is very radical
<elkbuntu> ooh.. it's just the splash
<kwwii> yepp
<elkbuntu> hmm... branding other apps is tacky imho
<kwwii> yeah, that is kinda what I was thinking
<elkbuntu> it's like saying "$distro woz 'ere!" ;)
<kwwii> yepp
<elkbuntu> so anyway, thumbs down from me
<troy_s> kwwii I think there is something to be said for binding the splashes together -- and it does have an rather powerful 'unifying' message.
<troy_s> Where the hell is he?
<troy_s> <troy_s> kwwii I think there is something to be said for binding the splashes together -- and it does have an rather powerful 'unifying' message.
<troy_s> although I can appreciate the flipside of the coin too...
<troy_s> again, thinking about end users and the need to attract _new_users who are familiar with that sort of similarity factor, i think it at least should be considered
<troy_s> probably pretty hopeless without a design pattern at this point though.
<kwwii> troy_s: yes, that was my whole point, really
<troy_s> kwwii Ultimately, I was pretty torn on it.  My guess is that we need it but are unable to implement it.
<kwwii> troy_s: I think that implementing something now would be too early...first planning, then action :-)
<troy_s> completely agree
<troy_s> until then, it is best left alone
<troy_s> but the kernel of the idea works well.
<kwwii> yepp, definitely
<troy_s> but again, we are critically missing a motif
<troy_s> to help that sort of thing along
<troy_s> to do that sort of thing effectively, we need a non monochromatic nor extremely polychromatic palette
<troy_s> a solid motif
<troy_s> and whatever other minor stylization that is developed.
<kwwii> hopefully, after feisty things will start moving in that area
<troy_s> fingers crossed
<troy_s> although i hope the kneejerk reaction to fedora's lovely work isn't going to take us down the bloody irritating ubuntu path of mimisis
<kwwii> we'll just see what happens
<chris___> ello
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-03-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<oblio> hi all
<troy_s> greets oblio
<oblio> I want to do a mouse-pointer for the left-handed users: an arrow aiming to N-E. It seems such a package has been introduced in the Fedora-6 distro. Many thanks for any idea !
<troy_s> oblio: It is very easy to do
<troy_s> If you want to just mirror the current cursors, simply go get jimmac's work from his site
<troy_s> and flip them using gimp
<troy_s> from there, you compile them into cursors using xcursorgen if i recall.
<oblio> anyway the command :  xsetroot -cursor_name right_ptr    'rezists'  some seconds...
<oblio> many thanks ! I'll try...Thank you...
<oblio> by all !linux
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-03-22
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<lapo> hi there
<andreasn> hi lapo
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
(lapo/#ubuntu-artwork) yo andreasn
<lapo> andreasn: have you got a like for the themable app icons?
<lapo> s/like/link/
<andreasn> lapo: in the gnome wiki you mean?
<lapo> andreasn: yep
<andreasn> http://live.gnome.org/ThemableAppIcons
<lapo> andreasn: do you know where I can find the device extension?
<lapo> [naming specs extension] 
<andreasn> in a minute
<lapo> thanks
<andreasn> http://people.freedesktop.org/~dobey/device-names.txt
<lapo> thanks
<andreasn> I better run now, later!
<lapo> ciao
<nysosym> hi there :)
<oblio> hi all
<oblio> bye all...:/
<kwwii> lol
<troy_s> greets nysosym
<troy_s> et kwwii
<nysosym> hi kwwii and troy_s :)
<kwwii> howdy troy_s, nysosym
<troy_s> kwwii
<troy_s> you in?
<kwwii> re
<kwwii> now I am
<fschoep> troy_s: I've got a few minutes I think
<nysosym> hi fschoep :)
<fschoep> Hi nysosym
<fschoep> Everything OK?
<nysosym> how are u?
<fschoep> Doing better, thanks. You?
<nysosym> fschoep: everything is fine here :)
<fschoep> I've been sick for a few months and I think I'm now getting better.
<nysosym> sounds wonderful :)
<fschoep> Yes :)
<fschoep> Have you done some artwork lately?
<nysosym> fschoep: hmm nothing what i would called complete :-/
<fschoep> I see, something in progress then?
<nysosym> fschoep: yes a little bit, but i'm very busy @home and with my girldfriend :-/
<fschoep> I'm eager to see what you come up with :)
<fschoep> Ah, that's important, too!
<nysosym> fschoep: yes ^^
<nysosym> fschoep: what do u now?
<fschoep> I've picked up my study again and I've been trying to get better. I think I had mono.
<fschoep> Other than that, I've been doing a lot of audio DSP programming.
<nysosym> well, a very good way! :)
<nysosym> but it`s a little bit sad, that you leave the ubuntu team ;)
<fschoep> Well, it was bound to happen eventually.
<fschoep> I'm glad that at least we've got kwwii on the case now.
<nysosym> yes, hes a great artist!
<fschoep> And a good roomie if you're attending a UDS ;)
<fschoep> I was kind of hoping troy_s would be in here, but it's probably some really awkward time in Canada right now.
<nysosym> but as far as i know, he will made less artwork for the next ubuntu project
<fschoep> Can you explain?
<nysosym> For feisty he has made the artwork, for edubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu, a lot of work and ubuntu will get a new lead artist
<fschoep> Ah, I see. Has anyone been appointed yet?
<nysosym> i don't know :-/
<fschoep> As you can see, I'm not really into this as much as I used to be :)
<nysosym> :)
<nysosym> fschoep: and what is going on with your band? :)
<fschoep> We've had a bit of a quiet period, as people are moving around the country.
<fschoep> And I've been sick :)
<fschoep> It's really hard to enjoy performing a gig when you feel tired and your hearing is impaired.
<fschoep> The next gig is on April 5th, then April 7th.
<nysosym> i understand, hope to here something new in the future, i love your music ;)
<fschoep> Thanks, we're working on it.
<nysosym> http://www.ffnn.nl << is this your page?
<fschoep> Yes.
<nysosym> big thx, mail is now much faster :)
<fschoep> Hehe, surely you jest!
<fschoep> I haven't been able to update it in a few weeks because I'm still testing a new major version of a few projects.
<nysosym> hmm that wasn`t a joke ;)
<fschoep> Really?
<nysosym> yes
<fschoep> Anyway, it helped me a lot.
<nysosym> 1/3 faster :)
<fschoep> That's good, but for me it was even more :)
<fschoep> troy_s: last call
<fschoep> I've got some stuff to do so I'll probably hop off IRC soon.
<nysosym> hmm :-/
<fschoep> It's been great seeing you around nysosym :)
<nysosym> yes, it was also nice to meet you again :)
<fschoep> Thanks :0
<nysosym> hope to see u soon ;)
<fschoep> If you need some feedback on ideas or artwork, just send me a mail and I'll reply :)
<nysosym> fschoep: thx, i will come back to your offer :)
<fschoep> Great! Have a good night and see you around ;)
<nysosym> thx again, have also a great night ;)
<fschoep> OK, bye all!
<nysosym> bye
<nysosym> gn8 all :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-03-23
<HiddenWolf> http://www.fysioforum.nl/e107_themes/exas_fysio/images/logoleft.png <- look familiar to anyone?
<wedderbur1> lol
<troy_s> HiddenWolf: Wholly cow... they
<HiddenWolf> troy_s: indeed
<wedderbur1> its like edubuntu but not :-p
<HiddenWolf> a few different colors, a bit of tinkering, voila
* wedderbur1 goes to create a random web 2.0 company with a ripped ubuntu logo
<HiddenWolf> anyone who does this should seriously get spanked.
<kwwii> I'll pass that on...
<oblio> hi all !
<oblio> silence is gold...hum
<oblio> bye all...linux
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-03-24
<nysosym> hi there :)
<nysosym> kwwii, troy_s, what do u think about these? http://img456.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1kr7.png
<troy_s> Greets nysosym
<nysosym> hi troy_s, how are u?
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-03-25
<bersace> kwwii: hi
<bersace> i pushed a new version of HumanList
<bersace> see changelog
<bersace> https://code.launchpad.net/~bersace/+branch/feisty-gdm-themes/ubuntu.bersace
<bersace> kwwii: if you update it, please also update the screenshot
<bersace> kwwii: have you worked on wallpaper last days ?
<kwwii> bersace: hi
<kwwii> bersace: ok, I'll make sure it gets included
<bersace> kwwii: nice
<kwwii> bersace: yepp, been working on a different, darker wallpaper
<kwwii> with less pink tones in it
<bersace> nice
<bersace> kwwii: did you see that : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Human+User+List?content=22926
<kwwii> probably send it off to mark tomorrow
<bersace> That's exactly what i didn't want to do
<bersace> ok
<bersace> i'll publish the update on gnome-look
<kwwii> great idea
<kwwii> bersace: crazy question, but what does amis (french I assume) mean in english?
<bersace> ami means friend
<kwwii> lol
<bersace> ;)
<kwwii> well in germany that is what they US Americans
<kwwii> (only they don't mean friend)
<bersace> kwwii: re
<bersace> i commited some fixes
<bersace> i strongly advice you to merge at least the latest commit which fix icon theme
<bersace> (all icons in Option menu where "missing" !!!)
<bersace> this is a ugly bug !
<bersace> also, i didn't fix it in HumanCircle since there is no gtkrc for it :S
<kwwii> bersace: hi
<bersace> kwwii: re
<kwwii> bersace: so, you commited a fix for the human theme?
<bersace> yep
<kwwii> killer
<bersace> commited push
<bersace> ed
<kwwii> what was the problem?
<bersace> see https://launchpad.net/~bersace/+branch/feisty-gdm-themes/ubuntu.bersace
<bersace> see the diff ;)
<bersace> the gtkrc lakes the "gtk-icon-theme-name" entry
<kwwii> excellent, great that you figured that out
<bersace> this bug occurs also in almost every gdm themes installed
<bersace> including humanCircle
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> must have been something that was added recently
<kwwii> I will make sure that all your great work gets included tomorrow morning ;-)
<kwwii> and I'll add that to the other themes tomorrow
<kwwii> as well
<kwwii> thanks man
* kwwii is off to bed now...see you tomorow
<bersace> kwwii: thanks, see you soon
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-03-17
<DanaG> I wonder... is it possible to replicate the Nodoka engine with Murrine?
<DanaG> Especially with the packaged version of Murrine, I mean.
 * kwwii is sick today :-(
<_MMA_> nothlit`1ore: What happened with all the wiki work and coordination man? You dropped out.
<soc> hi
<soc> are there any plans to discus the ui fonts?
<soc> at the moment ubuntu uses dejavu sans as a default, which looks very well, but doesn't have the characteristics of an interface font
<soc> sorry
<soc> closed the window
<soc> i would propose testing dejavu sans condensed and droid as an ui font ...
<soc> droid's auto-hinting looks certainly better than both lucida and tahoma on linux
<soc> damn!
<soc> why do i always close that window
<soc> did i miss something? :-)
<so1> hi
<so1> are there any plans to discus the ui fonts?
<so1> at the moment ubuntu uses dejavu sans as a default, which looks very well, but doesn't have the characteristics of an interface font
<_MMA_> so1: I'm pretty sure this is set for Hardy. If you would like to chat about it the -desktop or -artwork mailing lists might be best.
<kwwii> one of the reasons that we use the fonts we use is that they are the most complete in the most languages
<Cimi> so1, dejavu has full UTF-8 support
<psyke83> kwwii, have you got a minute to discuss Human-Murrine?
<psyke83> I also want to bring this bug to everybody's attention: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/195929
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195929 in gtk2-engines-murrine "Cosmetic bug: rectangular white outline surrounding rounded buttons" [Low,Fix committed]
<kwwii> psyke83: I am sick today, catch me tomorrow, ok?
<psyke83> kwwii, no prob
<kwwii> thnx :-)
<so1> hi _MMA_, CImi
<so1> wouldn't at least dejavu sans condensed be worth discussing then?
<so1> it has the same coverage as dejavu sans
<cOzAtS> hello ppl!
<cOzAtS> need another graphic designer to help? Total noob in programming but i can help in graphics. Especialy when it comes to print material...:)
<thorwil> so1: i doubt any condensed font is a good idea as a default
<thorwil> so1: screen fonts like verdana are rather wide for a reason
<so1> thorwil: verdana is a screen font, not an interface font
<so1> and dejavu can be considered a screen font too
<so1> but both are certainly no interface fonts
<so1> they have both excessive letter widths ...
<_MMA_> so1: You still haven't mentioned a preference. Though, I think it would be best on a mailing list. It will just get lost here.
<so1> i would prefer either dejavu sans condensed or droid
<Tm_T> so1: what is this "interface font" thing?
<so1> Tm_T: look at lucida/tahoma/droid ...
<so1> Tm_T: readable fonts _without_ excessive widths ...
<Tm_T> so1: I fail to see what's wrong with DejaVu Sans Mono
<so1> mono?
<Tm_T> mono <3
<Tm_T> so1: or better, Aurabesh
<Tm_T> so1: oh well, I'm no hu-man, they are weird
<Tm_T> so1: reference to my usage: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<so1> my point was that dejavu doesn't really look elegant enough, it is not functional because it wastes too much space
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> though I disagree with you, I see now your point
<so1> dejavu sans is really ok
<thorwil> tight fonts are hard to read, especially on screen
<so1> nothing bad about it
<so1> but the font wasn't built with interfaces in mind
<thorwil> true
<so1> dejavu sans condensed has 99% the same width as tahoma or lucida
<so1> dajavu is really wide, like verdana... and i don't know many people who use verdana as an ui font
<psyke83> so1, DejaVu Sans Condensed is far too thin and will cause readability issues with many people
<psyke83> so1, try changing your fontconfig to autohinter/always subpixel, and then GNOME Appearances to Grayscale/Slight - that makes all fonts more readable, IMHO a better fix than changing fonts
<thorwil> i was under the impression that dejavu has rather ... normal width
<Tm_T> it does
<Tm_T> so1: see my pic, see any "too wide text" there?
<so1> Tm_T: which pic?
<so1> psyke83: i have that setting already
<Tm_T> so1: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<so1> ah ok
<psyke83> so1, what about Liberation Sans?
<_MMA_> Debian says its not free enough.
<_MMA_> Google will show the situation.
<so1> psyke83: one moment ...
<so1> http://pix-nw.de/_intern/soc/font-comparison.png
<so1> here
<so1> ok, first we see Verdana and it's clone DejaVu
<so1> Verdana is not used as a default ui font anywhere afaik
<so1> dejavu is used in ubuntu
<so1> the next one is already significantly smaller: lucida
<so1> it is used on macs
<so1> the next one is dejavu sans condensed, although condensed its width is bigger than most other fonts on this list
<so1> then trebuchet ms: used in windows for title bars
<so1> droid sans: used on mobile phones with android
<so1> then arial and it's clone liberation sans
<so1> the last and absolutely smallest one is tahome, used as the default ui font on win 2000, xp and 2003
 * _MMA_ is considering using dejavu sans condensed in Ubuntu Studio. Though we set a smaller font than Ubuntu and its not as big a difference in the *size* of dejavu sans condensed 10pt and dejavu sans 9pt.
<so1> _MMA_: it's worth to try out things like 9.5 or 8.5 ... sometimes they look really nice
<so1> ^just a suggestion
<_MMA_> Sure. Like most of this ongoing chat. :P
<so1> i tried to write it up a bit: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4924/
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-03-18
<DanaG> Hmm, I've compiled the SVN Murrine, but setting "style = NODOKA" doesn't do much.
<DanaG> I guess you have to do more than that to get them to look the same.
<Tm_T> NOKODA?
 * Tm_T hides
<DanaG> Hey, I like the style, once I've made it orange.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<Tm_T> DanaG: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
 * Tm_T hides again
<DanaG> My eyes don't like light-on-dark.
<Tm_T> heh, mine does better than any large light area
<Tm_T> DanaG: aye, your style definately isn't for me, anyway, weird how your panel at top is grey, kinda against style?
<Tm_T> DanaG: same for bottom panel
<DanaG> Here's an Aurora version:  http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<DanaG> And here's a gloomy version:  http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-dark.png
<Tm_T> ...and panels stay grey, hrrr ;)
<DanaG> Yeah.  Kind of a bummer.
<Tm_T> glad I don't have to use GNOME ;)
<DanaG> EEh, I prefer gnome; the only KDE (windeco) style I've ever liked as slim enough is the kde2 one.
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> DanaG: I don't say you should not use G, just mere pointed my satisfaction without it
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> (one thing that bugs me: people who think opinion == fact ... as in saying, X IS better.)
<Tm_T> DanaG: btw there's plenty of slim windecos for kwin
<DanaG> It comes down to preference, so no, one is not "Better, periond"; it's "better for you".
<Tm_T> yup
<DanaG> oops, "periond".
<Tm_T> see my shot, I don't believe noone other can find it "better than others" ;)
<psyke83> hi kwwii, are you available for a quick chat?
<psyke83> is anyone here working on the Human-Murrine theme?
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-03-19
<kwwii> sorry for being sick the last few days
<kwwii> psyke83: I am here for a few minutes
<kwwii> been sick the last couple of days
<psyke83> kwwii, if you like, take another look at my theme: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715530
<psyke83> I think you've made some great improvements to Human-Murrine, but there can always be improvements
<psyke83> my version is compatible with the Color Picker, so maybe you'd like to take my version as a base and then tweak it yourself
<psyke83> I've adapted it to use the same reference orange color, so it's very similar
<kwwii> psyke83: while I agree with you that there can always be improvements, it is 1:28 in the morning here and I am pretty dead, after being sick the last two days...let me take a look at it and I'll ask a few quick questions but after that I have to go back to sleep
<kwwii> do you have a link to a screenshot?
<kwwii> the best screenshot to make is of the the widget factory
<kwwii> twf in a terminal
<psyke83> kwwii, ah heh, my apologies... it's late here too, but I just returned from living in a different timezone for 6 months (Sao Paulo) and I have't re-adjusted
<psyke83> http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=63041&d=1205882208
<psyke83> I always include a twf screenshot, that's the link
<kwwii> psyke83: the main things that stick out to me (no relevance to what the theme can do, but just the difference to ubuntulooks) is: 1) the active toggle button is just dark grey which does not say to me "active", 2) the progress bar and slider trough outline is not dark enough (the slider is not fixable with murrine - I have tried and it does not work afaik), 3) the scrollbar handles are too simple - ubuntulooks is much nicer, 4) the progress bars 
<kwwii> wow, that is a long post
<kwwii> sorry
<psyke83> kwwii, thanks for the feedback... murrine is a bit limited in some ways, yes
<psyke83> kwwii, this may be sacrilege, but we can actually use the engine of, say, clearlooks, for certain elements
<psyke83> otherwise doesn't your Human-Murrine have similar problems?
<kwwii> using the gtk changeable color scheme the biggest problem until now was how the menus looked
<kwwii> do you have a screenshot of that?
<psyke83> kwwii, I can whip one up now if you give me 1 min
<kwwii> it was really hard for me to make things look right no matter which color I used or how I tweaked the values...in the end I stuck with hard coded color because it simply looked right
<kwwii> I would much prefer to use colors which are changeable via the gui
<psyke83> http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/Human-Murrine-Mod-test.png
<psyke83> kwwii, that was a very quick modification; I changed the slider and scrollbars to clearlooks (and the sliders are identical to Ubuntulooks)
<kwwii> hrm, that does not show a menu though
<psyke83> we could even use the actual ubuntulooks engine, but I have a feeling it's becoming obsolete
<kwwii> so that uses the ubuntulooks engine?
<kwwii> we do not want to depend on two engines for an LTS release
<psyke83> kwwii, you could make the colours identical to your current theme, I changed values myself based on my own preference (e.g. the inactive tabs)
<kwwii> sure, but I cannot seem to make the menu stuff work right
<psyke83> kwwii, no, it uses just clearlooks... it was just an idea
<psyke83> Cimi says that the murrine from svn supports custom widgets, but he hasn't released a new "stable" version
<psyke83> kwwii, the menu uses the same glaze style as other items, it's different to your theme
<kwwii> psyke83: those slider handles are available with clearlooks?
<psyke83> *selected menu item background, precisely
<kwwii> psyke83: send me your gtkrc so that I can test it out
<kwwii> at least then I can give you a decent answer without relying on screenshots which I might not understand
<psyke83> it's tough to take a screenshot of the menu, so: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=63047&d=1205885484
<psyke83> maybe don't try the theme tonight if you're exhausted, but I'd appreciate you taking a look sometime
<kwwii> psyke83: I will look at it tomorrow, I promise
<psyke83> I'm confident you can tweak the theme to your liking and preserve the Color Picker compatibility
<kwwii> I should be online all day tomorrow
<kwwii> well, starting a bit late my time probably
<kwwii> psyke83: will you be online tomorrow sometime?
<psyke83> kwwii, I can send via dcc, otherwise it's  available from that link
<psyke83> kwwii, sure, and I guess you're based in the UK?
<psyke83> I'm in Ireland, so I think our times are pretty similar
<psyke83> another link: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/Human-Murrine-Mod_v0.11.tar.gz
<kwwii> psyke83: nope, germany (although I am american)
<psyke83> ah ok, well there's not a huge differences in timezones... I'll be online tomorrow, I think
<kwwii> cool, see you then...I'll look into things and get back to you
<psyke83> thanks, I'll talk to you tomorrow... and I hope you rest well
<kwwii> thanks for the good work :-)
<kwwii> I hope so too .-)
<kwwii> see you soon
<psyke83> see you
<psyke83> hi kwwii, are you feeling better today?
<kwwii> psyke83: not too much...but I have to get a few things done anyway
<psyke83> kwwii, we can take a look at the theme another time if you're busy, then
<psyke83> ...or sick, heh
<kwwii> psyke83: I'll look into it once I have gdm fixed
<psyke83> ok, so give me a shout later, or I will
<kwwii> I will do so
<kwwii> psyke83: ok, taking a look at it now
<psyke83> kwwii, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715530
<psyke83> the direct link to the theme file is: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=63099&d=1205935273
<psyke83> you also mentioned the menus, here's a screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=63091&d=1205928668
<kwwii> is that the same as what you told me to download yesterday?
<kwwii> the one thing that stands out to me is that the menu bg is white
<kwwii> whereas it should probably be the same grey as the normal bg (or perhaps a bit lighter)
<psyke83> kwwii, check the original Human theme; it's lighter
<psyke83> IMHO it looks nice when it's lighter, but perhaps not as light as I made it, I don't know
<_MMA_> I would think anything to do with the Murrine-based theme really doesn't matter since it's will be switched back to the old Ubuntulooks one.
<psyke83> I think it offers better contrast, so you can see the menu is distinct from the background of the main application window's background
<psyke83> _MMA_, any work we do can still go in as an alternative theme, or as work for Hardy+1
<_MMA_> psyke83: That's assuming some things I'm unsure will actually happen.
<_MMA_> But rock on.
<kwwii> psyke83: I will include your changes to the murrine stuff, but I wish the menu was a bit darker :-)
<kwwii> _MMA_: and I just got the word that we should switch back to ubuntu looks
<psyke83> _MMA_: sure. I noticed Human-Murrine was being tweaked during the alpha process, and decided to offer an alternative, that's all. I don't know if it will make it to Hardy, but that's not so important :)
<psyke83> kwwii, argh ;). But of course, it's your choice to tweak anything. I'd like to see a lighter menu, but the important thing is that it's Color Picker compatible now
<kwwii> I think that in hardy+1 you'll see more changes
<_MMA_> kwwii: :( Oh well. I wanna say more but I'll just wait to bitch in Prague. :P
<kwwii> psyke83: yeah, that is the best part :-)
<psyke83> let's make a compromise; I notice Ubuntulooks/Human is a very light gray vs. Clearlooks et. al. being white... let's follow that ;)
<kwwii> sounds good to me
<psyke83> kwwii, so it was Mark that gave the word to switch back?
<psyke83> what I'm concerned about is that the Ubuntulooks engine is unmaintained... most bugs for the engine/theme are unattended nowadays
<kwwii> psyke83: right, and that is why we want to move away from it long term
<kwwii> but right now, ubuntulooks just does some things much nicer than the other themes
<psyke83> kwwii, true
<kwwii> the scroll bar and slider handles, the progress bars mainly
<psyke83> kwwii, if the murrine will continue to be installed bye default, we can create a hybrid theme... heh
<psyke83> *murrine engine
<psyke83> *by
<psyke83> sorry for my spelling
<kwwii> hehe, I think that someone might have a problem with that :-)
<_MMA_> hahahahaha
<psyke83> I know, I was kidding :)
<psyke83> it's unfortunate, I quite like Human-Murrine... will it still be left as an optional theme with the default install?
<kwwii> I hope so
<kwwii> in the end it will depend on how much space is left on the CD
<kwwii> and whether they notice it or not :-)
<psyke83> ;)
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-03-20
<psyke83> hi kwwii, still awake?
<psyke83> kwwii, I guess you're not, but if you read this later, I've made a few more modifications to the theme (darker menu background and fixed an Evolution bug), here's v0.14: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=63182&d=1205977145
<DanaG> Hmm, I still like the Aurora appearance, with orange coloration.
<mgunes> kwwii, ping
<mgunes> does ubuntu-artwork still install Human Murrine by default or was it switched to Clearlooks?
<kwwii> mgunes: it should now only install ubuntulooks again :-)
<mgunes> kwwii, why exactly?
<psyke83> kwwii, hey, I updated Human-Murrine-Mod to make the menu background darker, and fixed an Evolution bug. It's here: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=63182&d=1205977145
<psyke83> kwwii, selected items in Evolution was inconsistent, see this screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=63149&d=1205960750
<psyke83> it's fixed with the update, and I didn't find any regressions
<_MMA_> psyke83: Since you seem to like to hack on gtkrc. You wanna play with the Ubuntu Studio one? I'm sure there's an issue or 2.
<psyke83> _MMA_, I'll take a look, but are there specific issues you're aware of?
<kwwii> psyke83: killer, thanks
<_MMA_> psyke83: Mostly some text issues with some apps. Might just come down to them not using GTK correctly.
<psyke83> _MMA_, do you want it to be compatible with the Color Picker?
<_MMA_> http://mma.users.ubuntustudio.org/Misc/UbuntuStudio-Hardy.tar.gz
<_MMA_> Sure. If you know how to add it.
<_MMA_> psyke83: After Hardy I had planned on also updating the theme to the newer Murrine layout. It's gonna take some work. It has to keep the same look.
<psyke83> what do you mean by "new" Murrine layout?
<_MMA_> Well Im still hard defining all the colors.
<_MMA_> there's all that @ stuff at the top now and such.
<_MMA_> Where it defined a shade of one color and such.
<_MMA_> *defines
<psyke83> _MMA_, I'm going to re-base your theme from Human-Murrine(-Mod), and modify the colours and tweak other settings (e.g. menu stripe), and we'll see how it works
<psyke83> that will make it Color Picker compatible
<psyke83> I noticed the Fast User Switching applet doesn't look right with your theme
<_MMA_> psyke83: You have to be careful with that. I have settings that aren't in Human-Murrine that are very necessary.
<psyke83> _MMA_, I'm checking it thoroughly, don't worry
<_MMA_> k
<psyke83> it's already 85% identical, I just need to apply your specific tweaks
<_MMA_> I originally made Human-Murrine for Ken. :P
<psyke83> :)
<psyke83> my modification was based off Human-Clearlooks, though
<kwwii> _MMA_ rocks!
<_MMA_> kwwii: Your socks right off. ;)
<kwwii> I could hear a lead riff playing in my mind when I said that (so it was like _MMA_ rocks! Deedeleedeedeleedee)
<kwwii> :p
<_MMA_> \m/
<_MMA_> kwwii: Got my passport today. Should be all set for Prague.
<kwwii> _MMA_: excellent :-)
<psyke83> _MMA_, nearly done, but I'm reluctant to emulate something in your theme
<psyke83> _MMA_, look at the ghosted buttons: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/UbuntuStudio2.png
<psyke83> do you not think this is better than having a dark backgroun with white text (your theme)?
<psyke83> my way seems more subtle and less prominent
<_MMA_> This is why I mentioned to be careful. I believe there is a fix in my theme for that. Here's a TWF screenshot. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/OfficialHardy?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=theme.png
<psyke83> _MMA_, so you prefer it your way?
<psyke83> I'm referring to button2, togglebutton2, checkbutton3,4 and radiobutton3,4
<_MMA_> Well, if you're finished what you're doing, send it to me and I'll look over it. See what the guys think.
<_MMA_> Use it for a couple of days.
<psyke83> _MMA_, gimme a few more minutes, I didn't fix the radiobuttons or import the panel settings
<_MMA_> k
<psyke83> did you notice anything else wrong from my twf screenshot?
<_MMA_> Buttons are more round in your shot.
<psyke83> I still have some minor changes to make, including the menu text colour
<psyke83> I'll reduce the roundness
<_MMA_> sure
<_MMA_> psyke83: Your highlight ratio also looks to be slightly higher.
<psyke83> _MMA_, it's ready, just packing it for you now
<_MMA_> k
<psyke83> _MMA_, http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/UbuntuStudio-Mod_v0.1.tar.gz
<_MMA_> got it.
<psyke83> I only modified gtkrc and index.theme, and the panels refer to the /usr/share.. blah location, so it needs to be installed globally as usual
<psyke83> ah, the tooltips are yellow, but you can fix that yourself (defined at the top of the gtkrc)
<psyke83> and you need to find a nicer colour for the special nautilus widgets (open the trash folder to see)
<psyke83> _MMA_, when you modify the theme, don't insert absolute color values, instead try to use the "mix" or "shade" functions based off the reference colours
<_MMA_> If it gets me the color I want, sure.
<psyke83> kwwii, are you bothered with Human-Clearlooks any more, by the way?
<kwwii> psyke83: not too much, no
<psyke83> ok
<psyke83> kwwii, I'm creating Human-Mod now, it's easier than I imagined to make it almost exactly the same
<psyke83> I'll show you some results later to give you an idea
<kwwii> psyke83: cool
<psyke83> kwwii, a tiny bugfix to make GtkCombo menu items use black text: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/Human-Murrine-Mod_v0.15.tar.gz
<psyke83> kwwii, and Human-Mod (seems identical, except is not Color Picker compatible): http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/Human-Mod_v0.1.tar.gz
<psyke83> *not=now
<kwwii> psyke83: killer, I'll look into that
<psyke83> _MMA_, were there any problems with the UbuntuStudio mod?
<_MMA_> psyke83: Sorry man. I have alot going on here today and plan on going through it tomorrow.
<psyke83> not a prob
<kwwii> psyke83: your human mod is really close
<kwwii> the one thing that I miss is a bit of saturation on the active overlay part
<kwwii> lol
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-03-21
<ryanakca> Anybody willing to colorize a few pngs (or even recreate them) for the Kubuntu website?
<kwwii> ryanakca: probably better to ask on the mailing list
<ryanakca> kwwii: hmmm.... Ok
<kwwii> you could also make a wiki page for it, to get more response
<psyke83> kwwii, are you there?
<psyke83> kwwii, a new version that makes insensitive (ghosted) buttons less prominent: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/Human-Murrine-Mod_v0.16.tar.gz
<psyke83> it looks much more consistent
<psyke83> _MMA1, did you look at the UbuntuStudio-Mod theme yet?
<kwwii> psyke83: cool, let me check that out
<psyke83> kwwii, http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/Human-Murrine-Mod_v0.16.png
<psyke83> look at button2, togglebutton2, etc
<psyke83> previously it was lighter, and stuck out more
<kwwii> btw, if you can make the highlight color of the human-mod match that of the original human we can look into using it
<kwwii> so at least we will have a gui editable color version
<psyke83> kwwii, can you re-download v0.16? I lightened the effect ever so slightly
<psyke83> http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/Human-Murrine-Mod_v0.16.tar.gz
<psyke83> kwwii, re: Human-Mod, the highlight colour isn't perfect, but I didn't want to hard-code. I'll see if I can do better
<kwwii> well, I am off for tonight
<kwwii> see you tomorrow
<psyke83> kwwii, it's done
<psyke83> will I e-mail it to you?
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-03-22
<kwwii> psyke83: yeah, please do
<psyke83> kwwii, I don't have your email, so here it is: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/Human-Mod_v0.2.tar.gz
<psyke83> it's using the exact same highlight colour, it seems to be 100% identical
<kwwii> I get a 404 error on that link
<psyke83> I just verified, it's working here...
<kwwii> yeah, now it works, funky
<kwwii> I'll test it out tomorrow, gotta sleep now
<psyke83> ok, see ya later
<conn> hi kwwii, I sent a mail with another slight update for the themes, you may want to pass UbuntuStudio-Mod onto _MMA_ too
<_MMA_> ?
<conn> _MMA_, I sent an update last night that fixes a lot of Color Picker inconsistencies, and today I made the menubar item appear as a button (only rounded on top), so you may want to check it out
<_MMA_> conn: Ahh... You have multiple nics.
<conn> ah crap, sorry
<conn> it doesn't save my nick in xchat
<psyke83> my real name is Conn, heh
<_MMA_> I actually already did that. We need to fix how the radio and checkboxes appear gray.
<psyke83> _MMA_, I believe that I fixed that bug too, when sorting the Color Picker mess
<_MMA_> psyke83: Here's where I'm at now: http://mma.users.ubuntustudio.org/Misc/UbuntuStudio-Mod.tar.gz
<_MMA_> Edit that, and send it on back. :) Please.
<psyke83> _MMA_, is that based off v0.1 or the version I sent last night to Ken? Because I made a lot of changes
<_MMA_> Based off the one you sent. I made alot of changes as well.
<_MMA_> Most notably fixing how the panel image was tiling on some dialog boxes.
<_MMA_> psyke83: I also tightened up the menu and added a setting to make the icons *slightly* smaller.
<psyke83> _MMA_, your modification appears to be based off v0.1, where a lot of colours were defined incorrectly
<_MMA_> _MMA_: There really are a bit of size issues with things. A/B'ing the one I 1st sent you with the new one will show you. I'd like to fix as much as possible.
<psyke83> I spent last night completely testing the Color Picker and fixed all those bugs
<_MMA_> Cool. Do what you have to. :)
<psyke83> _MMA_, unfortunately I'll be busy for a few hours, but I will take a look later. If you're impatient, check my v0.3 that fixed many bugs, including the checkmark colour. There was a problem with GtkCombo menu and radiobuttons too, it's all fixed
<psyke83> _MMA_, http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/UbuntuStudio-Mod_v0.3.tar.gz
<psyke83> but I will take a look at your modifications later, so it's up to you if you want to wait for me to incorporate your changes
<_MMA_> psyke83: I can wait. I have quite a bit going on as well. (dealing with a newly wrecked car)
<psyke83> just bear in mind that many bugs were fixed, so some changes will be unnecessary
<psyke83> _MMA_, alright then :)
<_MMA_> psyke83: I'd rather you apply the fix since you know what you're doing there. Then play with whatever else you can yo refine it. I'll take it after that.
<_MMA_> Remember to also add your name/addy to the gtkrc as credit.
<psyke83> _MMA_, sure thing, I'll take a look tonight at your mod, and apply any changes I notice
<psyke83> ok
<psyke83> gotta run, will talk later
<psyke83> kwwii, I also recommend you use the latest version of Human-Murrine-Mod, I sent a mail to you again
<psyke83> (well, 10 mins ago)
<psyke83> bye
<psyke83> _MMA_, working on the theme now
<_MMA_> psyke83: cool
<psyke83> _MMA_, is the Fast User Switch included by default in UbuntuStudio?
<psyke83> I'm sure you've noticed it's got a problem with gnome-panel's panelbg
<_MMA_> I cant remember TBH.
<_MMA_> It *might* be fixed with my new update.
<psyke83> it would be a good idea to check if any bugs are files, because it's quite ugly
<psyke83> *filed
<psyke83> right, hopefully
<_MMA_> Well if you can test it there that would be cool. If not, oh well.
<_MMA_> If I had your help a month ago, I would have cared more. I'm just kinda burnt ATM.
<psyke83> _MMA_, not to worry, I'll file a bug (if it doesn't exist)
<psyke83> if you're not too knackered, I was hoping to ask you a few little questions about the UbuntuStudio mod; for example, the nautilus-extra-view-widget is using a lighter blue colour, should we not use the same "solid" blue color?
<_MMA_> psyke83: Please don't file a bug. I'd rather you just hit me up with a fix. ;)
<psyke83> _MMA_, haha, I'm not a coder, but I'll take a look a little later. It's a problem with the program, not the theme (because all other applets have transparent background)
<_MMA_> The nautilus-extra-view-widget setting might just be there. If you can change it, get rid of it, whatever. I'm cool.
<_MMA_> psyke83: Ahh... Then file a bug there. Just not against the theme. :P
<_MMA_> psyke83: If there were a way to actually get our text white, without breaking other things, I'd love that.
<psyke83> _MMA_, what text, exactly?
<psyke83> the modification you had was a little incorrect, but my current version is a 100% representation of the colours in your original theme... although I think the text was a light grey
<_MMA_> Yeah.
<_MMA_> Thats what I mean.
<_MMA_> The text isnt actually white. But I think if it is, it breaks things somewhere.
<_MMA_> I can't remember atm.
<psyke83> I just changed it to white and see no regressions anywhere; everything is consistent
<psyke83> white is actually better, because it offers better contrast for the nautilus-extra-view-widget (Trash)
<_MMA_> Try gnome-control-center
<psyke83> I don't see any inconsistencies
<psyke83> _MMA_, the text values were messed up in your version, I'm almost finished my new version that fixes all that
<psyke83> it was already finished, I'm just changing the hilight ratio and some spacing to be consistent with the changes you made
<_MMA_> Sure.
<_MMA_> I'll take what you do and run it through a bunch of tests.
<psyke83> so do you want me to hardcode #000 as the text colour?
<_MMA_> Well, what will that break?
<psyke83> nope, but you can test it, as you said
<psyke83> gimme another minute
<_MMA_> Sure. Thanx for the work man. Wished you popped up a month or 2 ago. ;)
<psyke83> ah, do you really want black on dark gray for tooltips, or is that a mistake?
<psyke83> _MMA_, I was in Brazil for the last six months, teaching English ;)
<psyke83> I'm a bit less busy now that I'm home ;)
<_MMA_> Fun.
<_MMA_> No. I hate the tooltips. Thing is, the background effects the color there, as well as the color when you *cant* save something in gedit.
<_MMA_> ie: When you open something as a user that is owned by roo and it errors when you try to save.
<_MMA_> *root
<psyke83> let me check that
<_MMA_> The text color used is different for both places.
<_MMA_> A real pain.
<psyke83> _MMA_, if we can expose the name of the widget, we can create a workaround in the theme file
<psyke83> we can make an exception just like the nautilus widget
<_MMA_> Sure.
<psyke83> do you know a fast way to find that, or do I need to get the source?
<_MMA_> I have *no* clue how to do that.
<_MMA_> Ive searched before, and am now, but without much luck.
<psyke83> I found the file in the source and it's referencing some GtkWidget stuff
<_MMA_> Cool.
<_MMA_> There was a app in windows that would do this for windows. I wish we had one for GTK.
<_MMA_> psyke83: I'll ask a guy that might know (MacSlow) on Monday.
<_MMA_> See if he knows a easy to figure this stuff out.
<psyke83> ok
<psyke83> _MMA_, finished... let me give a quick test with the Color Picker and then I'll send it to you
<_MMA_> killer
<psyke83> _MMA_, http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/UbuntuStudio-Mod_v0.4.tar.gz
<psyke83> the nautilus widget and evolution entries look fine (usual problems for themes)
<psyke83> the gedit box still needs fixing, so I set the tooltips to white text on black
<psyke83> ah: your theme is different to others in that your checkmarks and radiobuttons do not prelight to a different colour - I left this behaviour in case that's the way you prefer it
<_MMA_> What else did you change?
<_MMA_> You are missing bits.
<_MMA_> Aww man... You didnt just edit mine.
<_MMA_> Ok. Fixed. Testing now.
<_MMA_> psyke83: And you didn't keep my highlight ratios.
<psyke83> _MMA_, I thought I fixed the hilight ratios, sorry
<_MMA_> np
<_MMA_> psyke83: It was just 1. I got it.
<psyke83> can you send back your modification so I can see what else I missed?
<_MMA_> Yeah. I see another you missed. Lemmie get that 1st.
<psyke83> sure, take your time
<_MMA_> Why did you add all these "ubuntustudio" lines in here?
<_MMA_> Kinda a pain for people who want to derive from this.
<psyke83> _MMA_, I based a lot of the theme off clearlooks, and it was defined with "clearlooks-*"
<psyke83> sorry, but you can change it back to "theme" if you like, but "murrine" may be better
<psyke83> a quick find/replace will change it all, just change the first comment back to UbuntuStudio
<_MMA_> psyke83: Murrine might be best. You also lost the fix I had for removing the tiled panel images on some dialogs.
<psyke83> I didn't see that fix, I thought that I got everything
<_MMA_> Ill brb.
<troy_s> psyke83: Any screenshots?
<troy_s> psyke83: I'd love to check out your work.
<psyke83> troy_s, well, _MMA_ is going to make some more modifications, but it will look the same, I guess.. one sec
<troy_s> psyke83: Haven't seen it.  Drop something up on imagebin.ca if you have a second.
<psyke83> http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/UbuntuStudio-Mod_v0.4.png
<troy_s> psyke83: What element did you change?
<psyke83> that's it, troy_s... the main differences are the ghosted buttons and that it's Color Picker compatible
<psyke83> otherwise it's almost the same as the original
<troy_s> psyke83: Are you working on evolving any engines at the moment?
<psyke83> troy_s, I'm not sure what you mean... I'm not involved in coding the actual engines, just working on the theme files
<troy_s> psyke83: Ah, I was mistaken.
<psyke83> troy_s, I also created Human-Murrine-Mod and Human-Mod (Human, but Color Picker compatible)
<troy_s> psyke83: I thought you were twiddling on the internals.
<psyke83> nope
<psyke83> _MMA_, I didn't see any differences in dealing with the panels, I'd be interested to see your mod when it's finished
<_MMA_> psyke83: I found it. You didnt use my files as a base. Therefore you missed the changes to the panel.rc and metacity.xml.
<psyke83> _MMA_, ah man, I didn't realize
<_MMA_> Just drop those 2 files in and re-apply the theme. You'll see.
<psyke83> copying everything but gtkrc should solve that, because the gtkrc includes everything (I just forgot some hilights)
<psyke83> will do
<psyke83> _MMA_, so you're now using the glossy window border in blue, what else?
<psyke83> it seems the blue is different to the scrollbar
<_MMA_> No. Should still be black.
<_MMA_> 1 sec.
<psyke83> _MMA_, no it's ok
<psyke83> I had to pkill metacity to force an update (happens with all themes sometimes)
<psyke83> it's black
<psyke83> hmm no, it's blue again
<_MMA_> psyke83: Please back up your current one. Apply a different theme and use this: http://mma.users.ubuntustudio.org/Misc/UbuntuStudio-Mod.tar.gz
<_MMA_> psyke83: Ahh.. Damn.
<psyke83> what?
<psyke83> _MMA_, the gtk-icon-sizes was moved to the top, it's double-listed
<_MMA_> psyke83: Thats why I didnt set the text color to white. Open up gconf an look at the color of the arrows.
<_MMA_> White on a white background. :(
<_MMA_> Ill remove the icon line here.
<psyke83> the prelight, you mean?
<_MMA_> I believe thats what you call it.
<psyke83> _MMA_, there's an inconsistency in your theme that I kept in...
<psyke83> usually prelighted text is inverse, e.g. radiobuttons and checkmarks turn from white to black, but yours doesn't
<psyke83> if you prelight to black, it will fix that problem
<psyke83> my Human-Murrine-Mod theme already did that, but there was not such a great need with the colourscheme
<_MMA_> Ok. Just tell me what line to change.
<psyke83> one sec, let me check
<_MMA_> np. Take your time. Im running around anyway.
<_MMA_> psyke83: I'd like to set 'em to black.
<_MMA_> Then I'll test to see what it effects.
<_MMA_> psyke83: Also, the white text effects the calender applet. :(
<psyke83> _MMA_, I'm gonna try to find a solution, give me a while, though
<psyke83> worst case scenario, we go back to grey text
<_MMA_> np. just noting it.
<_MMA_> Sure.
<psyke83> _MMA_, the problem is fg[NORMAL], we need to find out where to define an exception for the "expander" icons... do you know the proper name>
<psyke83> ?
<_MMA_> No... I have no clue what they're called.
<_MMA_> Lemmie dig.
<_MMA_> psyke83: I also gotta make the unfocused titlebar text another color other than white. I'd like it to go grey.
<psyke83> not a problem
<psyke83> it's the metacity section, probably text[INSENSITIVE], but I'll check
<_MMA_> Maybe Glade can tell me the widget name for the arrows.
<psyke83> hmm, is it GtkArrow?
<_MMA_> Maybe, but Im unsure. The description sounds off.
<_MMA_> psyke83: Maybe gtk.Expander or treeview?
<psyke83> _MMA_, fixed, it was treeview
<_MMA_> k
<_MMA_> killer
<psyke83> let me fix this up and send back to you
<_MMA_> If you just worked on the gtkrc, just send that.
<psyke83> ok
<psyke83> _MMA_, I'll rename back to murrine-*, ok?
<_MMA_> I think that would be best.
<psyke83> _MMA_, what's wrong with the world time applet?
<_MMA_> The nimbers for the month are white.
<_MMA_> *numbers
<psyke83> you want it inversed? it seems ok, though
<_MMA_> I think that's gonna be a hard one.
<_MMA_> ?
<_MMA_> Ill show a screen shot.
<_MMA_> 1 sec.
<psyke83> before we fix that, what colour should we prelight the treeview icons? Currently it prelights to white, almost invisible
<psyke83> ...although it's consistent with the checkmarks and radiobuttons, they stay white
<_MMA_> Use your judgment.
<_MMA_> psyke83: http://mma.users.ubuntustudio.org/Misc/Screenshot.png
<psyke83> _MMA_, ah! there's a bug on your system, it's fine for me
<_MMA_> you on hardy?
<psyke83> yep
<_MMA_> 1 sec
<_MMA_> Ok. Sorry. That's a gutsy/hardy difference. Looks fine on the Hardy box.
<psyke83> it would be better to... ignore Gutsy ;)
<_MMA_> Well that's what I'm talking to you on. The other issues still show on Hardy.
<psyke83> _MMA_, do you want to prelight radiobuttons and checkmarks to black, by the way?
<_MMA_> But yeah. I dont care how it looks on Gutsy.
<_MMA_> psyke83: I'd rather not, if we can get around it.
<psyke83> no problemo
<psyke83> so I'll continue to prelight the treeview to white to be consistent; I'll send the gtkrc now
<_MMA_> Prelighting them to black right? Instead of white?
<_MMA_> Ok.
<psyke83> _MMA_, prelight means the mouseover effect
<psyke83> i.e. they are white, then turn black when moused over
<_MMA_> Ahh.... Gotcha.
<psyke83> it's up to you, it's good to show activity in my opinion, but there's already a background highlight effect
<_MMA_> I think the highlight on the button and box are enough.
<psyke83> ok
<_MMA_> :)
<psyke83> http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/gtkrc
<_MMA_> psyke83: Do you know a way to make the scroolbars one color and the prelight/clicked-on another?
<psyke83> _MMA_, I don't think it's possible
<psyke83> well.. hmm, let me check
<_MMA_> Some think the blue is a bit much. Would be nice to do it for the prelight/clicked states.
<psyke83> so you'd like, e.g. a black scrollbar that turns blue?
<psyke83> (when clicked/highlighted)
<_MMA_> Sure. Probably a grey or something but yeah.
<psyke83> _MMA_, it's not possible, anyway... and I have another suggestion: get rid of the #222222 definition, it will ruin the effect when using custom colours
<psyke83> just a min and I'll get a good shade definition for you
<_MMA_> I like how it darkens the background of the scrollbar.
<psyke83> _MMA_, that's fine, but we can get the same effect by using e.g. shade (0.5, @bg_color), which will then adapt to colour changes
<psyke83> forget the value there, I need to test for the proper one
<_MMA_> Cool. Try it.
<_MMA_> The highlight color of the treeview arrows is white? They disappear on hover-over. Maybe use a gray or blue?
<_MMA_> psyke83: Oh wow. Another bug in gconf. To the right of the treeview, there's a column that says "Name". It's all gray 'till you hover-over.
<psyke83> _MMA_, gimme a min, I'm a little busy
<_MMA_> np. Like I said. Just noting. I don't expect you to jump. ;)
<psyke83> _MMA_, the treeview is much nicer now; a grey outline that prelights to solid black (including the inside)
<psyke83> I'm checking the problem with gconf, do you know the name of that area?
<_MMA_> Lemmie look again.
<psyke83> frame title, perhaps
<_MMA_> psyke83: 2 other things to look at, AptOnCD and gnome-control-center.
 * _MMA_ fired up Glade.
<psyke83> _MMA_, I think we're dealing with bugs in these applications, perhaps the dev thinking it's "more beautiful" to use a different coloured text than outlined in a HIG
<_MMA_> Oh, you're preaching to the choir there. Try tellin' that to people submitting bugs to our theme.
<_MMA_> :P
<psyke83> _MMA_, the grey colour is hard-coded, it seems
<psyke83> in the case of aptoncd
<_MMA_> Yeah. I've seen that on other themes as well.
<_MMA_> I should file a bug there.
<_MMA_> psyke83: I really appreciate hacking on this but I don't wanna kill your Saturday. We can do more tomorrow or later in the week.
<psyke83> _MMA_, I'm not doing anything tonight... I've a pretty uneventful life right now... my girlfriend is back in Brazil ;)
<psyke83> but if you're bored, I'm gonna continue work on it anyway
<_MMA_> Ahhh... Too bad. Where you at?
<_MMA_> I'm in the states. Raleigh, NC.
<psyke83> I'm in Dublin, Ireland right now
<_MMA_> Killer. Im coming there May.
<psyke83> nice :)
<psyke83> good it's not now, because the weather is very cold
<psyke83> I came from Sao Paulo with an average temp. of 25 degrees C, to Dublin, which is currently averaging at 1C most days
<_MMA_> haha. I miss the cold. I moved to the southern states and you really cant call it "winter".
<_MMA_> And I'm not bored. Just didn't want to pressure you. I'm just sitting here watching a movie with the kids atm. :P
<psyke83> ;)
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-03-23
<psyke83> _MMA_, ok, we need to use a subset of the treeview widget, as it's including the top part as that
<psyke83> that will fix the gconf "Name" problem
<_MMA_> ok
<_MMA_> Using Glade might show you. Looks promising but I'm not sure abut some of the things I'm looking at.
<psyke83> I'm not sure how to work this thingy
<_MMA_> Yeah. Kinda odd at 1st.
<_MMA_> Pick a "TopLevel" window 1st.
<psyke83> I understand, yes
<_MMA_> Then at the bottom, under "Control and Display" there's "treview".
<_MMA_> If you drop that into the "toplevel" container you made you can see its options on the right.
<psyke83> it's GtkLabel
<_MMA_> Cool
<psyke83> confirmed, that's it... now I need to know precisely what exceptions to make
<psyke83> I don't wanna make a GtkLabel exception, I want to make an exception just for the arrow thingies... we need to know name of those
<_MMA_> Oh damn. I got dropped.
<psyke83> _MMA_, I had it fixed, then I accidently lost the changes I made... now I can't remember how I fixed it ;(
<_MMA_> Oh damn. :P
<_MMA_> If you used gedit to edit, there might be a gtkrc~ in there.
<psyke83> too late
<psyke83> _MMA_, I'm going nuts trying to figure this out ;)
<_MMA_> Sux. Can't retrace your steps?
<psyke83> nope, I lost my changes
<psyke83> let me get a break... what do you want to change with the metacity title colours?
<_MMA_> All of 'em or just the last GtkLabel one?
<psyke83> no, the GtkLabel (GtkExpander) changes
<psyke83> I saved a backup before tackling the expander problem
<_MMA_> psyke83: Just grey the unfocused window text out.
<_MMA_> Something that shows its unfocused.
<psyke83> done
<_MMA_> \m/
<psyke83> I'll send the current revision
<_MMA_> k
<_MMA_> psyke83: What do you think about the tooltip?
<_MMA_> Maybe Ill just go a little lighter gray.
<psyke83> we need to fix the problem with gedit, then we can change the tooltip colours
<psyke83> well yes, you can also workaround in that way
<_MMA_> Well, gedit shows White text now.
<psyke83> I changed the tooltip colour, didn't I?
<psyke83> tooltips also have white text
<_MMA_> Yep. Was different before.
<psyke83> updated: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/gtkrc
<_MMA_> One had white, the other had Black.
<psyke83> that has the metacity fix, the scrollbar background fix (now darkens relative to the chosen colour), and maybe I'm forgetting more
<psyke83> is the metacity inactive text dark enough? pkill metacity just in case it doesn't update
<_MMA_> Perfect
<psyke83> _MMA_, do you think macslow will be able to solve the problem with the arrows?
<_MMA_> psyke83: I went with #999999 for the tooltip background. Looks ok here.
<psyke83> _MMA_, looks kind of washed out to me
<_MMA_> MacSlow is a GTK genius. He'll at least be able to give some real answers.
<psyke83> I quite liked the way it was, with the white text it seemed much better
<_MMA_> Thing is, its the same color as the rest of the UI. Looked bland.
<psyke83> well then, swap the colours :)
<psyke83> black text on white
<psyke83> or at least background colour text on white
<psyke83> oops, doesn't work
<psyke83> it's not using tooltip_fg_colour, won't work
<_MMA_> Wait, did we loose the treeview arrow fix?
<psyke83> _MMA_, yes, that's what I lost
<_MMA_> Oh hell, I thought it was just the label part.
<psyke83> _MMA_, hmm, let me explain
<psyke83> I can fix the arrows, but it breaks the GtkLabel text above
<psyke83> so we need to find the name of the arrows and create an exception for those instead
<_MMA_> Ahh...
<_MMA_> But you still know where to edit it once we have some answers?
<psyke83> you can edit the "murrine-treeview" section and enable "fg[NORMAL] = @bg_color", but it is not the right fix
<psyke83> we need to find a way to omit the top part o f the treeview (the GtkLabel parts)
<psyke83> *of
<psyke83> holy crap! I fixed it ;)
<_MMA_> ...
<_MMA_> Cool. :P
<psyke83> let me send it, but I have a feeling that it's a hacky method
<_MMA_> Send the new gtkrc.
<psyke83> one sec
<_MMA_> k
<psyke83> _MMA_, redownload: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/gtkrc
<psyke83> check to see if anything else got broken in the process, though
<_MMA_> psyke83: Maybe the inactive metacity window text should be a *little* lighter. Im thinking one should at least be able to read it.
<_MMA_> What do you think?
<_MMA_> (downloading)
<psyke83> _MMA_, I'll agree to that if you darken the tooltip_bg_color some more :)
<psyke83> I would say make it a shade darker than the bg_color
<psyke83> *lighter
<psyke83> not darker
<_MMA_> Naa.... nm. It was because I had it on a different theme.
<_MMA_> But wow, gconf looks fixed here.
<psyke83> ok, I like the inactive colour for metacity at the moment
<_MMA_> Lemmie look at the the other box.
<psyke83> open a nautilus window and change to list view, with lots of files/directories
<_MMA_> k
<_MMA_> What am I looking for?
<psyke83> the arrows *and* GtkLabel (gconf Name widget)
<psyke83> it shows both at the same time, like gconf
<psyke83> no problem tho, gconf-editor was enough
<_MMA_> Yeah. Looks great. :)
<psyke83> be careful for regressions, and I recommend we ask macslow to look at the gtkrc now
<_MMA_> Sure. Along with some days of testing before I push it to bzr.
<psyke83> so, we need the gedit/tooltip fix and what else?
<_MMA_> Well, that's a matter of taste there. :) I'll totally look at what you come up with though.
<_MMA_> I jsut don't want it the same #525252 as the rest of the UI. Too bland.
<_MMA_> But I really think as far as bugs I had before, you've really done up a bang up job.
<psyke83> it's also a bug; that gedit window shouldn't use the tooltip colour like that
<_MMA_> Well, as long as we can set a color that works Im fine. Ill look at anything you want to come up with though.
<psyke83> I'm thinking we should try to change notebook tabs a bit... it's very difficult to see the division between two inactive tabs
<psyke83> I'll see if the spacing can be tweaked
<_MMA_> Yeah. I see that.
<_MMA_> On different screens its easier to see. On my laptop its hard but the desktop LCD I see 'em fine.
<psyke83> on my laptop it's hard to see
<psyke83> the screen is pretty clear, though
<_MMA_> I did notice that the size of the slider handles on -Mod is bigger than before.
<_MMA_> (my original theme)
<_MMA_> You can see by A/B'ing with TheWidgetFactory.
<psyke83> hmm, I thought you changed it
<_MMA_> I did look, but it didnt seem apparent.
<psyke83> _MMA_, http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/gtkrc
<psyke83> they're the same as before, but you have to watch carefully, as spacing has shifted other widgets in twf
<psyke83> as for the notebook tabs, I'm not sure how to fix the spacing
<psyke83> increasing roundness will help to distinguish them a bit
<_MMA_> psyke83: Oh ouch. That changed the scroolbars as well.
<psyke83> ah yes, I didn't watch... one sec and I'll fix
<_MMA_> k
<_MMA_> Just tell me the line to edit.
<psyke83> _MMA_, http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/gtkrc
<psyke83> well you need to add two lines to "murrine-scale"
<_MMA_> k
<_MMA_> psyke83: Im totally moving you name to the top of the list.
<psyke83> haha ;)
<_MMA_> :P
<psyke83> _MMA_, what's your name, by the way? It's not Andrew Cimitan, I know that for sure
<_MMA_> Cory
<psyke83> (Cimi hates my Human-Murrine-Mod theme, by the way :))
<_MMA_> So? He doesnt like all these hacks added into sections.
<psyke83> he didn't like the aesthetic quality of the theme, not the hacks :)
<_MMA_> My take on it is "Why not use options that are there?". ;)
<_MMA_> Oh....
<psyke83> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715530&page=3
<_MMA_> Well, he comes across as kinda snotty. SOme of it is a language barrier but I think he does think he's "too cool" sometimes. :P
<psyke83> no, that' not the meat
<psyke83> "From my point of view (and I'm the author of both Murrine and new Clearlooks) I prefer 100 times the actual Ubuntulooks theme, when using that colorscheme.
<psyke83> Human-Murrine-Mod is a regression, not an improvement. So why don't leave Ubuntulooks?"
<psyke83> he's probably a nice guy, but he's got a... forceful opinion ;)
<_MMA_> psyke83: You know how much shit I get for this theme and the things I do? :) Everyone has an opinion. You just gotta do what you think is best. ;)
<psyke83> I did.. hence the 11 pages of that thread, hehe
<_MMA_> :)
<psyke83> my theme is less enthusiastic, you know? It was designed as a drop-in replacement for Ubuntulooks/Human, and it has "sane" contrast, etc... UbuntuStudio is awesome, but a pain in the ass to adapt other apps :)
<_MMA_> hehe
<psyke83> this is a recent screenshot: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/Human-Murrine-Mod_v0.16.png
<psyke83> Ken may get to keep it on the CD if nobody misses the few KBs missing ;)
<_MMA_> But yeah, kwwii likes your theme. I think he needed 1 more change and he wants to put it in. Not default but in the installation.
<psyke83> yes
<_MMA_> You're using that widget offset setting. Its throwing off that + button.
<psyke83> I'm not sure what you mean
<_MMA_> GtkButton      ::child-displacement-x = 1
<_MMA_> Change that to 0.
<_MMA_> for X&Y.
<psyke83> ah
<_MMA_> I just commented them out.
<psyke83> to be honest, I can't perceive the difference ;)
<psyke83> what did it do, is it just the offset of pixels when it's pressed?
<_MMA_> leave the setting, then look at it vs. UbuntuStudio.
<_MMA_> It moved it down an.d to the right by 1px each way
<_MMA_> psyke83: You gonna be around tomorrow, err... later today? :)
<psyke83> _MMA_, I think so, yes
<_MMA_> (gotta be like 3am for you)
<psyke83> yep, 2:23am
<_MMA_> :)
<_MMA_> Well. Im gonna head off here. Thanx so much wor the work. Ill be around tomorrow if you have more ideas.
<psyke83> ok, I'll see you later. Nite!
<_MMA_> Night.
<psyke83> _MMA_, the 1px blue line above the scrollbar in nautilus seems to be a bug in nautilus -  I see it with every standard theme/engine
<_MMA_> Ouch
<psyke83> did you find a way to get rid of the 1px gap between the metacity frame and scrollbar? I think it needs to be edited in the metacity-1.xml file
<_MMA_> Probably. Though, with today being Sunday, I won't be tinkering with it much. ;)
<psyke83> ;)
<_MMA_> psyke83: I'll really be working over the next week to tighten it up. If you're around, it would be cool to work together. I'm home all day.
<psyke83> ok
<_MMA_> At the end of the week (or before if we work everything out) I'll bush to bzr and into Ubuntu Studio.
<_MMA_> s/bush/push
<psyke83> _MMA_, I've fixed the spacing problem, want the changed metacity-1.xml file?
<_MMA_> psyke83: Just tinker for the day and send me what you come up with later/tomorrow.
<psyke83> ok
<_MMA_> psyke83: Major issue. When you rename/create a file the text is white and unreadable. :(
<psyke83> _MMA_, what about the original UbuntuStudio theme?
<_MMA_> Part of the reason for using the gray text. :( Not great, but readable.
<psyke83> I'll take a look in a few mins
<_MMA_> np. Take your time. It's Sunday. :P
<psyke83> _MMA_, what do you think if we change the input window background to light grey?
<psyke83> I think it doesn't look bad, and it kind of reduces the harsh contrast between black/white for input boxes
<_MMA_> psyke83: That will most likely cause other issues. Test it out but I dont know if it will work.
<psyke83> yes, it causes other issues... maybe I'll just try to fix nautilus
<psyke83> I'm afraid we may be dealing with a nautilus hardcoded value, because in "listview", this problem doesn't happen
<_MMA_> In the end, I don't think changing the background is the best thing. If we can find another fix that only effects this issue that would rock.
<psyke83> yep
<psyke83> _MMA_, while I'm fixing this, another question. Would you like to make the background of progress bars darker or lighter? It may look nice
<psyke83> e.g. make it dark to match scrollbar backgrounds
<_MMA_> Sure. We can try that out.
<psyke83> let me whip up a mod and see how it looks
<_MMA_> cool
<psyke83> it's nice, but I think we need the same effect for the sliders
<_MMA_> Go for it. I'm all for doing stuff like this as long as it doesn't make bugs.
<psyke83> _MMA_, take a look: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/UbuntuStudio-SliderMod.png
<psyke83> this modification only affect progressbars, and the effect is relative to the background color
<psyke83> (progressbars and sliders, I mean)
<psyke83> it's more consistent with scrollbars
<psyke83> I really wish we could colour the slider part, that would be nice
<_MMA_> psyke83: Yeah. Thats great. Any little thing we can do like that is cool.
<psyke83> _MMA_, hmm, I have an idea... Perhaps we can use grey text by default, right... but (bear with me), we make a custom definition for all the widgets that we want white as "shade 5.0, (@fg_color)". That means that all the buttons, combo box entries, tabs etc, will be white, but "unknown" widgets will be grey, such as Nautilus's rename
<psyke83> I'm just afraid there's millions of other problems we haven't exposed yet
<psyke83> but I'll try to find an exception before doing that
<_MMA_> Sure. See what you can do.
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-03-16
<Cimi> kwwii, should be out soon http://download.gnome.org/sources/murrine/0.90/
 * _MMA_ waves
<Cimi> _MMA_, read the email?
<_MMA_> Cimi: Yes. My guy will be working on it tonight.
<euxneks> how the heck are you guys able to make a realistic looking 3d box in such a short amount of time? You have a template or something?
<_MMA_> kwwii: How do you wanna handle the Murrine package update. I got khashayar here working on it.
<KYRNos> hi !
<khashayar> kwwii: LP 343940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343940 in gtk2-engines-murrine "murrine needs update to 0.90.0 (diff.gz attached)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343940
<_MMA_> Wow. A whole section done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet/Icons/Categories
<_MMA_> Cimi: Putting a comment on bug 343940 as upstream will be a good thing. Will make the update go smoother.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343940 in gtk2-engines-murrine "murrine needs update to 0.90.0 (diff.gz attached)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343940
<Cimi> _MMA_, done
<_MMA_> "hello world"? 'tard
<Cimi> lol
<_MMA_> :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-03-17
<savvas> so community-themes is dropped and not supported?
<_MMA_> savvas: How so?
<savvas> Conflicts: community-themes
<savvas> using: apt-cache show gnome-themes-ubuntu
<_MMA_> Looks like they might have been moved.
<savvas> but not all?
<savvas> I guess Kin is outdated then? :)
<_MMA_> savvas: We should stop guessing. ;)
<savvas> haha ok
<ApOgEEk> hi all
<o0Chris0o> hi
<_MMA_> Nice! (Colin's last comment on bug 326501)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326501 in tasksel "wrong description for ubuntustudio-desktop " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326501
<_MMA_> gah. Wrong channel
<_MMA_> Speaking of bugs still...
<_MMA_> kwwii: How do you wanna handle bug 343940?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343940 in gtk2-engines-murrine "murrine needs update to 0.90.0 (diff.gz attached)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343940
<_MMA_> (this is what I PM'ed you about)
<kwwii> _MMA_: someone should subscribe main sponsors
<kwwii> after there is a pacakge
<kwwii> package
<_MMA_> kwwii: The diff isn't enough?
<kwwii> _MMA_: it might be, not sure about that because that is not how I do my stuff
<kwwii> as images are diff-able
<kwwii> aren't
<_MMA_> khashayar: ^^^
<kwwii> subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors and pitti :)
<_MMA_> kwwii: Well in addition to that can you do some poking?
<kwwii> _MMA_: how well has this stuff been tested?
<_MMA_> kwwii: How well was the last one tested? :)
<kwwii> quite well, actually
<kwwii> not that it need be bug free, but it shouldn't introduce and new problems
<_MMA_> kwwii: Well, Cimi stakes his rep on this one. ;)
<_MMA_> kwwii: is pitti part of ubuntu-main-sponsors?
<_MMA_> (don't wanna sub him twice)
<_MMA_> kwwii: He's on the team. I don't think I should sub him directly.
<_MMA_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-main-sponsors/+members
<kwwii> _MMA_: ping him in chat
<_MMA_> kwwii: I just think you would get a little more traction on this if you did. (when you get a min)
<kwwii> ok, I'll ask him
<kwwii> _MMA_: hehe
<kwwii> 14:04 < seb128> the gtk2-engines-murrine has been updated by a desktop team  contributor this morning and is waiting for sponsoring
<kwwii> see how hard that was?
 * khashayar is here
<khashayar> _MMA_: Am I needed?
<_MMA_> khashayar: I don't know now... :)
<_MMA_> kwwii: Ok.. Was it from that bug? If not, I guess it should be closed.
<khashayar> _MMA_: Cool. I'll be around for a while in case anything's needed from me.
<_MMA_> k
<kwwii> _MMA_: no idea, all I know is what seb told me
<_MMA_> k
<thorwil> *yawn*
 * _MMA_ scratches self.
 * kwwii stares at _MMA_ scratching
<kwwii> in a funky kinda bad way
<_MMA_> :P
<kwwii> Cimi: did you see that murrine made it in jaunty?
<kwwii> MadsRH: did you see my email?
<kwwii> not that I am the most important person in the world, but I figured I should ask :-)
<MadsRH> kwwii -> Yes I just read it now. (sorry for the late reply)
<MadsRH> kwwii -> I asked for the source, but he didn't sent it. I don't think he speaks/writes english very well
<knome> source for what?
<kwwii> MadsRH: or he simply doesn't have it
<kwwii> I imagine that a lot of what we get are copies of copies
<kwwii> and people just don't know
<MadsRH> kwwii -> actually I think he doesn't
<kwwii> MadsRH: if possible I would like to ask again
<kwwii> it is very well liked amongst the brass in canonical
<kwwii> I showed them your ldm theme and they shit
<kwwii> proverbiably speaking
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> so +1 for you from the bosses
<MadsRH> there's (perhaps) an issue. If he isn't the creator of this artwork, it could be copyrighted
<kwwii> MadsRH: well, you asked and got a resonse, right?
<kwwii> and it seems to be legit
<kwwii> if he lied, how can we know?
<MadsRH> he he, that is wonderful news - but I just colored the artwork ;-)
<kwwii> I mean, if you have seen the pic somewhere else, please admit it
<kwwii> I haven't
<kwwii> I remember seeing it on gnome-look
<kwwii> but that is all
<kwwii> at the time I liked it
<kwwii> I never considered doing what you did to it, and what you did is really nice :-)
<kwwii> in any case, if someone knows something about that pic and wants to warn us, they should
<MadsRH> well that's just it. I'm writing Stéphane as we speak, because I found very very similar images on www.shutterstock.com
<kwwii> hehe, ouch
<MadsRH> I'll try to find the link again and send it to you,
<kwwii> if it is really similar and protected we are up the creek
<kwwii> erm, sending it to me is probably bad
<kwwii> just be sure it is really the thing and *then* send it to me
<kwwii> not to be stupid
<kwwii> but don't just start sending me similar pics
<kwwii> as they really kills deniability
<kwwii> :)
<kwwii> if it is the same pic, please let me know
<kwwii> or a *very* apparent copy
<MadsRH> okay, i get your point - by similar i mean a match ;-)
<kwwii> ouch
<kwwii> that sucks
<kwwii> ok, send it to me
<kwwii> :(
<kwwii> people suck
<kwwii> lol
<MadsRH> It cought my eye beacuse it is the exact same as the one on Gnome-look. Not fliped or colored - a match
<kwwii> instead of learning how to do art I should have learned how to program a computer to do art
<kwwii> MadsRH: well, it depends on the license of the original pic
<kwwii> if it really is a copy
<kwwii> in the meantime, this is *really* important
<kwwii> as they are considering including it as a second wallpaper in Jaunty
<knome> about what pic are we talking about? :P
<MadsRH> Hopefully I've bookmarked it in Jaunty so I'll have to reboot
<kwwii> knome: "this is not the pic I are looking for" I say, waving my hand in a jedi manner
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> well
<kwwii> close enough
<knome> ...right
<MadsRH> kwwii -> a second? I'm really looking forward to the first :-D
<kwwii> MadsRH: dude...be real
<kwwii> ubuntu is brown
<kwwii> deal with it
<kwwii> roses are red, violets are blue, ubuntu is brown, and that is the color of fecal matter I laughingly say :p
<kwwii> although "that's the color of poo" fits as well
<MadsRH> kwwii -> perhaps you got me wrong, nevermind. I'll just reboot and find the bookmark. If you're not here I'll email you
<kwwii> MadsRH: please do, I will be up for a while but watching a film
<kwwii> so it might take a bit to respond
<_MMA_> Cimi: Do we have to change anything in the themes shipping with Ubuntu to be more compatible with this new version of Murrine?
<Cimi> they will work
<_MMA_> k
<Cimi> though it should be time to upgrade them
<Cimi> ehm
<Cimi> rewrite them
<_MMA_> Any suggestions?
<Cimi> of course
<Cimi> wait 1 minute
<_MMA_> k
<Cimi> _MMA_, https://code.launchpad.net/~murrine-themes-team/murrine-themes/common-gtkrc
 * _MMA_ looks
<Cimi> _MMA_, this is a good template, it contains fixes for many applications and custom widgets
<_MMA_> Cimi: Cool. I'll have to work on it ASAP.
<_MMA_> ("it" being Studio's theme)
<Cimi> feel free to branch if you want
<Cimi> so you can merge the changes
<Cimi> everytime a new fix arrives we update that gtkrc
<_MMA_> k
<Cimi> kwwii, you should set that link as your new firefox homepage
<kwwii> Cimi: no doubt
<Cimi> kwwii, it will fix all your issue/hacks into Human
<Cimi> you won't need them any longer
<kwwii> Cimi: erm, so what can we change for Jaunty?
<kwwii> in the human theme, I mean
<kwwii> that is qutie important as we are two days before beta
<kwwii> erm, quite
<Cimi> what you should do is: rm -rf --force --destroy --nuke Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<Cimi> what you will do... ehm I don't know :-)
<kwwii> please, this is really important that we get it right...really, at this time with everything else going on around it is really, really important
<Cimi> kwwii, you should get the common-gtkrc's gtkrc from that branch
<Cimi> and adjust colors and styles
<Cimi> using shade and not mix and other wrong ways
<Cimi> _MMA_, you should do the same for ubuntustudio, but I'm sure it is not dramatic as Human
<_MMA_> Cimi: I will be, but not for Jaunty.
<Cimi> Human was a theme done for ubuntulooks, which contains some strange things into the code (like static colors etc etc) which required hacks in the gtkrc to have them changed
<Cimi> when Human switched to murrine, the gtkrc taken as a base was the same, and the ubuntulooks's custom code remains
<Cimi> for example
<Cimi> that's why the Human metacity is much darker then the selected bg color chosen in the gnome control center
<kwwii> Cimi: HEY, in case you haven't noticed it is one day before the beta freeze
<kwwii> I simply don't have time to do taht
<kwwii> that
<Cimi> kwwii, rewriting a theme could be done in 30minutes
<Cimi> ok
<kwwii> I am working on like 3 other things at the same time
<kwwii> I have been up since 8 my time
<Cimi> yeah
<kwwii> it is 23:30
<Cimi> I'm not forcing you to this for jaunty
<kwwii> but we need it for jaunty, really
<Cimi> I'd just like to point out the importance of this thing
<Cimi> kwwii, ask lucazade
<kwwii> yeah, me too
<Cimi> when he will come back
<Cimi> he is very good
<Cimi> kwwii, I have asked Luca on facebook, but it is not online now
<dashua> kwwii: I can help re-write Human, I'm sure I have a variation around somewhere all based on the murrine common-gtkrc.
<dashua> Give me some direction and I'll get started.
<Cimi> kwwii, yeah dashua has good experience too
<dashua> My contrast might be a bit low though ;p
<Cimi> don't touch contrast
<Cimi> I will refine the theme
<dashua> Ok
<dashua> I'm going to get rid of all of those mix hacks as I think I may have already.
<Cimi> kwwii, there's lucazade too
<lucazade> hi all
<kwwii> hi lucazade
<kwwii> please make me happy now
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> immediately if possible
<kwwii> :D
<kwwii> sorry
<_MMA_> haha
<kwwii> lucazade: I am trying to find someone who understands the new murrine engine enough to port the human gtkrc to the newest bling
<MadsRH> kwwii -> did you get my email?
<kwwii> and Cimi tells me you rock
<kwwii> MadsRH: yes, did you get mine?
<kwwii> it has a few company peeps in CC
<kwwii> so it is killed
<kwwii> and we will look into options tomorrow
<kwwii> MadsRH: you also rock for taking care of this
<lucazade> thanks.. dunno if rock.. :) i can try to make some modification to human theme
<kwwii> thanks so much
<MadsRH> Oh, just got it now (hate rebooting all the time :-))
<kwwii> lucazade: trust me, if you spend an hour knowing what you are doing on the human theme you rock
<lucazade> is there anything you dislike more?
<Cimi> lucazade, of course, consider common-gtkrc as a base
<lucazade> i'll post here o i'll tell to cimi if i get something nice
<kwwii> lucazade: the thing is, we need to stay pretty close to the look of human for this release...for akrmic we are free to roam
<lucazade> ok kwwii
<Cimi> kwwii, metacity?
<kwwii> Cimi: yes, we are still using it
<kwwii> reluctantly
<Cimi> can we fork the Clearlooks theme and make it similar to Human?
<Cimi> Clearlooks theme is 30% faster and compatible with dark themes
<Cimi> lucazade, I've removed the shadows around the comboboxentry's button
<Cimi> just like clearlooks
<lucazade> haven't tried yet .. going to check it
<Cimi> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/175266/Schermata.png
<Cimi> lucazade, see firefox's address bar
<lucazade> :)
<Cimi> like yes/no
<Cimi> ?
<lucazade> yes is nice, btw i liked also the previous one
<lucazade> which was the issue with it?
<lucazade> no needs of shadow?
<Cimi> lucazade, I think that it doesn't look consistent with the entry
<lucazade> ok
<lucazade> yes more consistent, i agree
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-03-18
<Cimi> lucazade, are you working on the theme?
<lucazade> yes doing some tries
<lucazade> metacity color ?
<lucazade> XD
<Cimi> ahaha
<lucazade> help! ! !
<Cimi> kwwii,
<Cimi> wtf
<Cimi> what can we do
<lucazade> original http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6979/schermatab.png
<lucazade> tweaked a bit http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5372/schermata1xgi.png
<Cimi> first port human to the new common-gtkrc
<Cimi> then branch it and play for yourself
<lucazade> i've used the common-gtkrc
<lucazade> ok i'll branch it on lp
 * Cimi is happy cause he fixed high roundness
<Cimi> http://www.getdropbox.com/gallery/175266/1/screenshots?h=a10222
<Cimi> ahahaha
<Cimi> lucazade, !
<dashua> Cimi: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11196/screenshot_009_veML6Z.png
<dashua> No mix hacks.
<Cimi> dashua, I like it
<Cimi> things I dislike
<lucazade> ahhahah
<Cimi> 1) colors of scrollbars
<Cimi> checkbox/radio
<lucazade> Cimi  so rounded
<Cimi> 2) scrollbars trough-border should be reduced
<Cimi> lucazade, this is roundness = 3000
<Cimi> it is clamped to the correct value
<lucazade> :O
<Cimi> 3) contrast
<Cimi> 4) slider_button on the scale is not centered and it doesn't have the shadow
<Cimi> maybe the thickness is wrong
<dashua> Ok
<dashua> I'll mess around a bit more
<Cimi> http://photos-1.getdropbox.com/i/o/DpjKBgOt3402zSWhl3kx5xObWrozFysUoMadoe529p0?dl_name=murrine-high-roundness-funny-things.png
<Cimi> ahaha
<Cimi> lucazade, !
<Cimi> murrine is exploring gtk+ limits!
<lucazade> over limits
<lucazade> going to bed.. see you!
<Cimi> good night luca
<lucazade> night
<ApOgEE--> hi all
<ApOgEE--> anybody here?
<Cimi> kwwii, I'm about to release 0.90.1
<kwwii> Cimi: erm, whoever pushed the 0.90 should try to get that in before beta (tomorrow)
<Cimi> Your tarball will appear in the following location on ftp.gnome.org:
<Cimi>   http://download.gnome.org/sources/murrine/0.90/
<Cimi> =)
<dashua> Cimi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty/Human-Reprise?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Human-Reprise_03182009.tar.gz . Any input, feedback, modifications appreciated? :)
<Cimi> scrollbars!!!
<kwwii> someone poke whoever made the package yesterday and get them on working!!!
<Cimi> slider
<Cimi> remove rgba
<_MMA_> kwwii: Ask Seb.
<Cimi> it's out!
<Cimi> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/murrine/0.90/
<kwwii> _MMA_: dude, you ask seb
 * kwwii is busy working on gdm
<kwwii> I have like 4 different themes ready to be picked :p
<_MMA_> Cimi: You're really not making this easy. Why this update?
<Cimi> _MMA_, why not?
<Cimi> if murrine needs an update I release :)
<Cimi> ubuntu can carry it or not
<_MMA_> Sounds like a plan.
<Cimi> it is just a bugfix release, .1
<Cimi> it doesn't introduce visible changes, otherwise I should have called it 0.91
<Cimi> the only visible change is that I have removed the shadows on the GtkCombo and GtkComboBoxEntry
<Cimi> it is more consistent like clearlooks
<Cimi> Overview of Changes in 0.90.1 (since 0.90.0)
<Cimi> ============================================
<Cimi> Changes in this release:
<Cimi> - High roundness values are now correctly limited.
<Cimi> - Use focus_color in draw_entry if the theme uses it.
<Cimi> - Removed shadows from GtkCombo and GtkComboBoxEntry.
<Cimi> - Code polishing and bugfixing.
<dashua> Cimi: Scrollbars and sliders, color, lighter, darker, thicker?
<Cimi> dashua, slider should have a different thickness and I don't like their rectangular shape
<dashua> Ok
<Cimi> scrollbars have a border between the through and the slider
<Cimi> and they should not be dark, as kwwii said
<dashua> Ok, that's an easy fix.
<dashua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty/Human-Reprise?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Human-Reprise_03182009.tar.gz
<dashua> Modified.
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> scrollbars!!!
<Cimi> remove the trough-
<Cimi> border
<dashua> 0 ?
<Cimi> of course
<dashua> Aye
<dashua> Ok, done.  Same link.
 * zniavre just saw new usplash
<Cimi> kwwii, lucazade is working on the branch
<Cimi> he added Human
<Cimi> nice first approach
<kwwii> Cimi: is that the stuff on the wiki? reprise?
<Cimi> no
<Cimi> it's from lucazade
<Cimi> kwwii, bzr co lp:murrine-themes/testing
<kwwii> Cimi: gotta boot my laptop with jaunty and update first
<kwwii> and finish making my son lunch
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11212/screenshot_012_QCZgH4.png
<dashua> Nice, keyboard shortcuts work now with notify-osd.
<darkmatter> dashua: intrepid or jaunty? (in regards to yer os)
<dashua> darkmatter: Jaunty.
<darkmatter> that the new default theme? looks darker and shinier than usual
<dashua> Oh no, this is my community interpretation.
<darkmatter> looks much better :)
<dashua> Thx :) I just sent it out to the mailing list.  Just need the latest murrine.
<darkmatter> cool.. I build my engines fresh every week, so am good to go ;o
<dashua> Oh nice. :)
<zniavre> there is no "pause" notification icon ?
<Cimi> sorry guys, there was a bug in 0.90.1, now fixed in 0.90.2 which will come soon in the gnome ftp
<Cimi> kwwii, lpia didn't received updates to usplash since 0.20
<Cimi> kwwii, could you ping the right guys?
<kwwii> Cimi: my guess is that it simply doesn't build on it
<kwwii> as all my packages in the ppa fail
<lucazade> new usplash theme is really elegant
<kwwii> lucazade: glad to hear you like it
<kwwii> I'll pass the praise on
<lucazade> :)
<lucazade> have you seen my commit for human themes? i've made some refinements, not too much because i was really busy
<kwwii> lucazade: yeah, I was installing the latest packages on my laptop before I went to band practice
<kwwii> I will have to look into it early tomorrow morning
<kwwii> sorry, but after a couple of beers I stop coding/saying anything official
<lucazade> ok , let me know what you think
<kwwii> I have work to do, but don't quote me on that :p
<lucazade> :D
<kwwii> will do
<kwwii> early tomorrow my time
<kwwii> cet
<kwwii> around 9
<lucazade> yes
<kwwii> aka first thing
<tretle> is the ubuntu google start page going to get a refresh before the jaunty release?
<kwwii> yes
<kwwii> but don't ask me what or how or when
<kwwii> in fact, just don't ask me
<lucazade> lol
<kwwii> :p
<tretle> hardy looked nice but intrepid looks really bad
<tretle> the start page that is
<kwwii> lol, I did hardy
<kwwii> and intrepid was out of my hands
<kwwii> I assume the new stuff will be along the lines of intrepid
<tretle> hard was my favorite release in terms of artwork thus far
<kwwii> but with better pics
<kwwii> ;-)
<tretle> :D
<kwwii> blog about that really loudly please
<kwwii> we can use all the help we can get :-)
<tretle> as soon as my new blog is finished
<tretle> :D
<tretle> wont probably be done any time soon with tests at college
<kwwii> lol
<zniavre> new usplash looks very small
<kwwii> thanks!
<kwwii> ;)
<kwwii> zniavre: which resolution is it running on your system?
<zniavre> 1600x1200
<kwwii> /etc/usplash.conf or so
<kwwii> boah, it uses the biggest logo at that size
<kwwii> almost the same size as the old pics
<zniavre> it almost half bigger than "old " one
<kwwii> zniavre: it is not stretched ro so is it?
<zniavre> bigger > smaller  sorry
<kwwii> hrm
<tretle> I think it looks better at 1600x1050
<tretle> imho
<tretle> looked stretched before
<tretle> now it looks centered correctly
<zniavre> centered it is right
<tretle> I heard that canonical have already started work on the new theme for plymouth anyway :D lol
<tretle> spinning 3d ubuntu logo
<tretle> :D
<zniavre> for the next LTS ?
<tretle> no for karmic
<tretle> thats assuming all goes well and according to plan and plymouth is ready, it looks like it will at its current pace
<zniavre> hope it's not too hard to modify "theme " of plymouth :-D
<tretle> looking forward to packagekit, plymouth, new gdm, new gnome-volume-manager etc
<tretle> zniarvre, it shouldnt be, I think the only reason why it may be harder for people right now is that there isnt a large base of templates to modify yet
<tretle> hmmmm... though it would be cool if in the distant future you could create themes with css and art skills, which will be possible if apples work on 3d scenegraph support in css makes it into a standard. stuff like clutter could also take advantage of it
<kwwii> the plymouth stuff will have a 2D animation
<kwwii> as we can't do amazing stuff on the cpu at boot
<kwwii> and can't promise to always use the gpu
<ziroday`> but only intel has kernel modesetting now though? Right?
<tretle> is plymouth not modular enough to be able to create a clutter plugin or something?
<tretle> say if wayland was used
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-03-19
<Cimi> kwwii, something is here https://code.launchpad.net/~murrine-themes-team/murrine-themes/testing
<Cimi> you may want to tweak it, but it works as a base
<zniavre> the new background is really (really) beautifull
<zniavre> even if i do not like brown color
<zniavre> Bravo and thank you
<thorwil> zniavre: new background?
<zniavre> http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/8003/captured.png
<zniavre> yes this morning update
<thorwil> ty
<Cimi_> kwwii, on the "Simple" wallpaper there's 1px vertical line on the left
<Cimi> correction
<Cimi> there's 2px vertical line on the left
<Cimi> because the wallpaper is transparent
<kwwii> Cimi: how could a jpeg have transparent lines?
<Cimi> it can't
<Cimi> but I have a png here
<kwwii> lol, it is just named png
<kwwii> actually, adobe did output jpegs with transparency at some time...I vaguely remember that
<Cimi> file /usr/share/backgrounds/simple-ubuntu.png
<Cimi> /usr/share/backgrounds/simple-ubuntu.png: PNG image, 1920 x 1200, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<Cimi> it's a PNG
<Cimi> anyway, there are 2 px on the left
<zniavre> and at the bottom
<Cimi> yeah
<kwwii> lol, I thought you meant the default wallpaper
<Cimi> wtf
<Cimi> <Cimi_> kwwii, on the "Simple" wallpaper
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> reading is for geeks
<Cimi> haha
<homy> Hi! Which dark theme do you suggest?
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-03-20
<xanax`> who made the 9.04 themes ?
<xanax`> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-04-039-s-New-Themes-106961.shtml
<xanax`> The dust theme is awesome..
<MadsRH> xanax -> they are community themes
<o0Chris0o> xanax`: its been out for awhile actually, the wallpaper :)
<xanax`> i was just talking about the window decorations.. not the wallpaper. But well.. i didn't know it was available for a while .. :-p
<o0Chris0o> xanax`: it was the default, with Intrepid Ibex
<xanax`> the Dust theme ?
<o0Chris0o> imo I don't care for the brown-ness
<xanax`> i like brown themes (dark themes)
<xanax`> it changes.
<o0Chris0o> True, I like dark and neutral subtle colors :)
<knome> Cimi_, ping
<Cimi_> pong
<knome> Cimi_, can i ask about gtk theming?
<Cimi_> y
<knome> i'm doing this theme with dark menubars
<knome> and i just can't find out how to modify the comboboxentry lists
<knome> they have dark backgrounf and darkish text
<knome> how can i change the text color?
<Cimi_> fg[NORMAL] ?
<knome> for which class? i've tried almost all without any luck.
<Cimi_> check out clearlooks
<Cimi_> it should have something similar
<knome> i don't want to use clearlooks
<Cimi_> the gtkrc
<knome> right
<knome> thanks for pointing out.
 * knome goes investigating
<knome> \o/
<knome> thanks a LOT. that was a rather valuable tip. :)
<Turl> hi
<Turl> is the usplash jaunty has final?
<knome> Turl, no idea.
<knome> Turl, most possible we are keeping it
<Turl> knome: :S
<knome> oh, sorry.
<knome> wrong channel
<knome> i don't know. :)
<DanaG> Hmm, GDM theme went from really nice to not as nice in the latest revision, in my opinion.  :(
<DanaG> Logo was nicely nestled in the corner, rather discreetly... now it's more in-your-face.
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-03-21
<Stralytic> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/NetbookLauncherIdeas   << submitting this for feedback
<o0Chris0o> hmm I dunno where to start
<o0Chris0o> its been awhile :(
<o0Chris0o> Hey Guys what are some projects that need help? I'm new,  Id like to help any way I can by giving feedback, artwork..etc. Its going to take me a lil bit to get going in the graphic field again, kinda rusty, and new to gimp and inkspace. Any help is appreciated. I have read the wiki pages and thought it would benefit me if I ask the art members themselves :)
<o0Chris0o> inkscape*
<thorwil> hi o0Chris0o
<o0Chris0o> hi thorwil
<thorwil> o0Chris0o: you could perhaps help with Breathe
<ziroday> o0Chris0o: I'm no member, but you probably want to join the mailing list
<ziroday> if you haven't done so already
<thorwil> o0Chris0o: for everything else, we are close to a release and you have to set sight on the next, Karmic Koala, already
<o0Chris0o> thorwil: alright, I take that is the next version after jaunty?
<thorwil> o0Chris0o: the guys at canonical are working on guidelines, so it's best to wait and see regarding everything. with the excpetion of Breathe, as it's a community effort that is not aligned to the release schedule
<thorwil> yes
<o0Chris0o> thorwil: alright thanks for the helpful information :)
<thorwil> o0Chris0o: being on the mailing list is pretty much a must
<o0Chris0o> thorwil:I am on it already, I'm quite new so I wouldn't know what to post  to the team or what not at this time
<thorwil> o0Chris0o: you already know the Breath wiki pages?
<thorwil> breathe, actually
<o0Chris0o> thorwil: no but I can find them
<thorwil> o0Chris0o: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet
<o0Chris0o> ahh that will help too :)
<o0Chris0o> ahh very nice
<thorwil> o0Chris0o: this effort is headed by Cory K., going as _MMA_ in here. he tends to stay away at weekends
<o0Chris0o> thorwil: alright, good to know, does ubuntu theme have to be the orange, red, brown theme?
<thorwil> o0Chris0o: so far it had to, but for Karmic, Mark Shuttleworth mentioned that brown "served us well", but it's time for something new
<o0Chris0o> Mark Shuttleworth is the founder of of Canonical right?
<thorwil> yes
<thorwil> o0Chris0o: do you have examples of the work you did online?
<o0Chris0o> I'm afraid not, I have been asbent at graphic design for a few years, a little rusty
<o0Chris0o> I have worked for the local newspaper here where I live as a graphic artist a few years back, doing ad design and layout
<o0Chris0o> I have a lot of hard copy work I have done over the years , but none on the computer
<o0Chris0o> I am head to bed, thanks for the info thorwil
<thorwil> o0Chris0o: np. we are always in need of experienced people :)
<DanaG> Oh hey, who was it that made the most recent changes to the gdm theme?  I actually liked the previous revision better -- the logo was nicely, discreetly nestled in the corner instead of being rather big and in-your-face like the new revision.
<DanaG> The little login input-box surrounding thing also reminds me a bit much of those old fake-wood station wagons.
 * SiDi thinks it's kwii
<SiDi> ping kwwii
<DanaG> I do like the style of the logo, though -- the previous revision was perhaps the nicest ubuntu login theme I've seen.  Nice and easy on the eyes, and such.
<SiDi> Sounds like everyone's afk.
<DanaG> Anyway, I figured such random comments don't quite make an ordinary bug report.  =þ
<SiDi> I didn't see what changed in the gdm, btw
<DanaG> Compare the old background to the new one.  The logo got way bigger, and moved up a lot.
<DanaG> It's more "in-your-face", as I'd call it.
<SiDi> I didn't even notice
<SiDi> did it just happen ? :P
<DanaG> Yeah, in recent updates as of yesterday.
<DanaG> I was even using the gdm background as my wallpaper for a while on one of my older systems.
<DanaG> My current wallpaper on my modern laptop does the day-fade thing:
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/hp-slideshow.tar.lzma
<DanaG> Has to go in /usr/share/backgrounds, and I haven't set it up for the non-widescreen res.  I hacked at Fedora's Solar thingy.
<SiDi> 14.5mb wallpaper ?
<DanaG> Er, lemme see if I just post it as a dir instead.
<SiDi> i'm 12 mins from FINALLY having that OpenSolaris LiveCD
 * SiDi is excited
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I tried the OpenSolaris 2008 LiveCD.... it failed at lots of my hardware.
<SiDi> I just wanna learn how to compile my meant-to-be-cross-platform-bittorren-client :D
<DanaG> Intel wifi not work, not new enough radeon driver (thus used vesa), and no working hda audio.
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/hp-slideshow
<DanaG> wide is the only one I've set up.
<SiDi> hehehe radeon drivers.. :P
<DanaG> I'm using the open-source radeon driver from git, on my HD3650.
<DanaG> fglrx has only ever worked for me for ONE version of fglrx.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> not fixed.
<DanaG> I'm not sure what to mark it.
<SiDi> They must be desperate... and you know, with new xorg and new ati drivers coming, i doubt people will work on old drivers' bugs
<DanaG> The problem is, the brand new 8.600 is just as broken!
<DanaG> They marked it fixed without even asking.  =þ
<DanaG> Anyway, sort of off-topic for this channel.
<DanaG> I do like having my wallpaper change color over the day -- that'd be something cool for the Ubuntu art-workers (yeah, not a great word) to look into.
<SiDi> there's a script that updates the wallpaper, right ?
<DanaG> It's an xml file, so libgnome-bg (or something like that) does it automatically.
<DanaG> It fades over the course of two hours.
<SiDi> Okies :)
<SiDi> I need to go, see you
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-03-22
<DanaG> random: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=94279&file1=94279-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=CleanUSplash
<_MMA_> I know I've seen a icon for "bugs" or "bug reports" before. Am I nuts? If not, anyone know the name?
<DanaG> bug-buddy?
<DanaG> or something?
<_MMA_> Yeah. Something like that
<knome> sounds familiar
<xanax`> hello
<lucazade> kwwii http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2285/schermata1.png
<kwwii> lucazade: wow, taht is pretty close to human
<lucazade> do you like it?
<kwwii> yes, some things seem nice
<kwwii> the thing is, as long as we stick with human we need to stay as close as possible to it
<kwwii> karmic will probably have a new theme
<kwwii> and it will be completely new
<lucazade> yes i know, i tried to polish some elements
<kwwii> I'm in london next week to start the process
<kwwii> _MMA_: they started putting info together and I showed them the presentation I made before intrepid
<lucazade> is the palette for karmic different from human?!
<lucazade> :)
<kwwii> it most likely will be, I am guessing
<kwwii> nothing is solid yet, we haven't even started to make the briefs for the work
<lucazade> good to know
<_MMA_> kwwii: Nice.
<lucazade> brb
<_MMA_> kwwii: Let's hope someone with half a brain gets it.
 * _MMA_ sits back and updates Studio's gtkrc so as to get rid of the deprecation warnings.
<_MMA_> kwwii: So what's the name of the icon that's /supposed/ to be used for the power option "suspend"?
<kwwii> _MMA_: erm, not sure which one you are talking about
<_MMA_> kwwii: Right now, if you pick "Shut Down" on a laptop you get 4 options. One of them is "Suspend". That icon.
<kwwii> isn't it the monitor with the mooon and the clouds?
<kwwii> something*-sleep was the name
<_MMA_> kwwii: "actions/sleep.*" was it. Odd this isn't a FreeDesktop standard.
<BHSPitLappy> noamicko, talk *here*
<BHSPitLappy> don't pm people at random
<BHSPitLappy> that's just bad IRC etiquette.
<noamicko> sorry
<noamicko> i'm new in this stuff
<noamicko> just had a q and didn't know where to ask it
<noamicko> i'm a php developer and i was wondering if there's any way that i can contribute in the ubuntu site
<noamicko> i really don't wanna bother any one.just asking.
<_MMA_> noamicko: The Ubuntu site is run by Canonical. I doubt just anyone can jump in. Asking in #ubuntu-devel or maybe #canonical-sysadmin might be best.
<_MMA_> (the latter might be the best place)
<noamicko> Thank you so much!
<kwwii> _MMA_: yeah, that was the name because of the code having it that way, not my decision
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-03-22
<artnay> does anyone have an idea about the cd cover? will it be translatable? /me is comparing its translation to ubuntu manual
<knome> probably will
<dashua> Hey knome
<knome> hey dashua
<knome> how are you?
<dashua> Good, good.
<dashua> You?
<dashua> How in the artwork coming along in Xu?
<knome> waiting for the vector stuff
<knome> started working on a new wallpaper yesterday
<dashua> Going with that greenish/blue one?
<knome> nope
<knome> that was just playing around
<dashua> Ah
<knome> i'm not sure if i'm going to go with the new one i did yesterday either
<knome> i'm trying to wait for inspiration
<knome> and a new theme we still haven't used in our blue series
<knome> theme as in thing, like sea
<knome> but sea/lake and tree is already used
<dashua> That'd be cool.
<knome> ideas are welcome
<dashua> Ok, I'll see what I can come up with. :)
<knome> hehe, no pressure
<knome> dashua, http://emonk.fi/temp/drawing-1-small.png
<knome> dashua, that's heavily WIP, but i already think it's a bit same than the one we had in jaunty
<dashua> Yeah, I can definitely see the Albatross influences.
<knome> yup ;)
<knome> i'm not so sure about something completely abstract either, even if i'm quite bad at realistic looking things
<thekorn> hi, I'm preparing an ubuntu talk right now, does anyone know of templates for ooimpress or LaTeX beamer using the new brand?
<knome> thekorn, there are none.
<thekorn> knome: ok, thanks
<thekorn> is the specification of the new brand (color codes etc.) available somewhere?
<knome> thekorn, no, not yet.
<thekorn> ok, I *think* I've seen a wiki page about it some time ago
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<thekorn> but maybe I'm just dreaming of the new design ;)
<thekorn> ok, thanks again knome
<knome> no problem
<highvoltage> hi! How do I do a plymouth dry-run to test a theme?
<vish> highvoltage: pretty sure no one here knows that ;)  probably -desktop or -devel might know
<highvoltage> vish: ok thanks
<vish> np..
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-03-23
<zniavre> good afternoon
<mrandrzejak> hello all!
<AnAnt> Hello, is xsplash still used in lucid ?
<vish> kwwii: can you unsubscribe the list from > Bug 532633 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<vish> the artwork mailing list is probably being spammed by 20-30 mails each day :s
<vish> s/probably/ /
<thorwil> vish: isn't it amazing how well each side handles this issue? extensive communication of reasons and intent, purely rational arguments, realistic weighting of the whole issue
<vish> thorwil: IMO , if the reason for the change was shrouded by several layers of partner NDA , this change should not have been dropped on the community and expect everyone to be understanding
<vish> well , every release has fun bugs such as these ;p
<vish> for a month or two, everyone takes their shot at canonical/mark/or whoever commented , huffs and puffs that they wont use Ubuntu..   and then everyone just forgets & moves on
<thorwil> vish: it's a total communication-*beep*up from both canonical and all the whiners. few voices of reason drown in a pool of rubbish
 * vish agrees
<kwwii> vish: ouch, will do
<kwwii> vish: done, thanks for pointing that out
<AnAnt> Hello, what's the license of the ubuntu-logo artwork ? I don't see anything explicit about it in /usr/share/doc/plymouth/copyright
<AnAnt> I mean the ubuntu-logo plymouth artwork
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-03-24
<knome> pretty chaotic here
<knome> :P
<kwwii> vish: heya, how are things?
<vish> kwwii: just was about to ping you ;)
<kwwii> good morning!
<vish> evening ;)
<kwwii> I am learning all about India, China, Pakistan and Kashmir :P
<vish> lol..!
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-03-25
<kwwii> sooooo...good news
<kwwii> a new murrine snapshot in lucid and a major theme update
<kwwii> dashua: in case you are interested, I have put it in lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/+junk/light-themes
<vish> woot! finally a branch to work off ;p
<vish> kwwii: could you close this as a wont fix > Bug #532751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532751 in light-themes "[ambiance] too much contrast between menubar and toolbar" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532751
<kwwii> vish: yepp, thanks
<kwwii> vish: done
<vish> thanks..
<kwwii> np
<kwwii> Cimi: hey, we included a new murrine snapshot yesterday :-)
<Cimi> yeah
<kwwii> and the themes were updated today
<Cimi> I've read about a regression, could be possible but I'm not sure
<kwwii> ouch
<Cimi> I have rewritten the code for the rendering of the text
<Cimi> but I'm not having those issues
<kwwii> hrm, I hope that doesn't cause a problem
<kwwii> I haven't noticed anything yet
<Cimi> #546485
<kwwii> ahhh, it is a problem with text colors that are too close to the bg color
<kwwii> the problem itself is a bug, and then the text rendering doesn't look nice
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> Cimi: do you know of any way to theme the checkbox and radio buttons in menus?
<Cimi> no :D
<Cimi> I mean
<Cimi> do you want a different style for them?
<kwwii> yes
<Cimi> like changing gradient or changing design?
<kwwii> well, they want to change the design but I would be happy for lucid just to make them look as good as they can
<Cimi> anyway the easier way is to patch murrine
<kwwii> yeah
<Cimi> unfortunately I'm busy with other things
<Cimi> now I'm in paris at jolicloud
<kwwii> hehe, cool
<kwwii> good for you!
<Cimi> working on gdm, plymouth and other things :)
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> gdm, what fun
<Cimi> eheh
<Cimi> I'm patching murrine to implement their ideas
<Cimi> :)
<kwwii> I wish I had enough money to pay you to do the same for us
<tgpraveen12> is the current set of icons for the office files the final ones? i am talking abt the new ones which landed today
<tgpraveen12> because all of them are very colorful and hence distracting when browsing the folders
<tgpraveen12> worth filing a bug?
<tgpraveen12> i dont want to if it will be just closed as a design decision
<vish> tgpraveen12: "wont fix"
<tgpraveen12> :-(
<Lecnar> Many people have probably already asked about this, but can't Lucid's default wallpaper be changed with one from pr09studio?
<Lecnar> http://pr09studio.deviantart.com/art/Purple-156483492 is particularly awesome
<Lecnar> most of their wallpapers at http://pr09studio.deviantart.com/gallery/ are awesome
<vish> Lecnar: probably not gonna happen for the default install , the design team at canonical would has done that already and we are past UI freeze
<vish> at canonical has*
<vish> Lecnar: btw , that purple wallpaper is too similar Win7's one , and probably the inspiration even
<Lecnar> really? Didn't know about that
<vish> Lecnar: http://i.zdnet.com/blogs/win7-wallpaper-large.png?tag=col1;post-1841
<vish> i think thats one of the revs before the final, but win7's is very similar
<zniavre>  New option: cellstyle = 0 to remove the border around the selected cell.   > what is a selected cell ?
<zniavre> inside a treeview thing ?
<dashua> kwwii, Very nice.
<kwwii> dashua: unfortunately there is a bug in it :-(
<kwwii> dark text and a dark bg is rendered wrong
<dashua> Which?
<dashua> In FF?
<dashua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/53225
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 53225 in fte "Sync request: fte_0.50.0-1.4 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dashua> That one?
<kwwii> erm, nope
<dashua> Damn
<kwwii> let me find it
<dashua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532259
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532259 in light-themes "Dark text on Dark background dropdown list firefox" [High,Fix committed]
<dashua> Damn, wrong paste.
<kwwii> nope
<dashua> =/
<kwwii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/546485
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546485 in gtk2-engines-murrine "font rendering regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dashua> Hrm
<zniavre> i do not experienced this bug
<kwwii> zniavre: yeah, me either
<kwwii> I think it only happens with a semi-transparent panel
<zniavre> a yes for the "half-transparent"
<dashua> panel-bg's with gnome-panel transparency have never played well together.
<kwwii> funky I see it now
<kwwii> but only on the menus
<kwwii> not any of the indicators do it
<kwwii> and only when it is dark text on a dark bg
<kwwii> light text looks fine
<rikai> Hm, the meeting page on the wiki is quite outdated. :P
<knome> how unexpected
<knome> :)
<rikai> Hmm?
<knome> forget. it's just the cynic here. hello! :)
<rikai> haha
<rikai> hey :)
<rikai> One of my friends got onto the ubuntu artwork shortlist on flickr, so i figured i'd poke about. :P
<knome> :)
<kwwii> rikai: hehe, good for him!
<knome> hey kwwii :)
<kwwii> I had a great idea this time for the wallpaper contest..instead of picking judges we let the winners from last time judge
<rikai> ahh, i was a bit curious about the process for selecting art :P
<knome> kwwii, sounds like the stuff is going to be quite similar to last time. :P
<kwwii> I think we did it very democraticaly
<kwwii> knome: well, last time I essentially picked people people to judge
<kwwii> and this time, I let those who won take care of things
<kwwii> and although one of mine got in, I am not judging
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> so it is totally meritocrical
<kwwii> wow, is that really a word
<kwwii> ?
<knome> heh
<knome> i didn't mean it's bad
<kwwii> :p
<knome> but in my sick little head i can see that the people choose very similar artwork, and even some great efforts don't get in, because they're so different in style.
<knome> but i think that's just me :P
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> well, that's people for you
<kwwii> sometimes I honestly think I don't like people
<kwwii> humans
<knome> yeah
<knome> #ubuntu-human-haters
<knome> ;)
<kwwii> some of them more than others though
<kwwii> :p
<knome> sure
<kwwii> ahh, there goes one now :p
<kwwii> actually he's quite a nice fellow once you get beyond the harder bits
<kwwii> almost as annoying as me, only in an english way
<knome> :P
<kwwii> oh well, time for sleep
<kwwii> night all
<knome> night kwwii
<dashua1> Nite mate.
<knome> hey dashua1 :)
 * knome is the next to go to bed..
<dashua1> knome, Heya
<knome> i hope i'll get rid of this headache before tomorrow :P
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-03-26
<knome> gnight!
<LLStarks> hi kwwii, quick question. is this a known bug? http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/1491/windowcontrols.png
<vish> knome: damn you! there is no real channel  #ubuntu-human-haters  ;p
<vish> kwwii: you just had to do it didnt ya?   panel-menu=22,22    :(
<vish> humanity does not have several icons in 22px :s
<darkmatter> 22. hehe. enjoy scrolling to find crap :P
<vish> heh, just when i thought i was done with humanity for lucid :s
<knome> vish, haha :P
<xivulon> michaelforrest hi
<xivulon> evand informed me that you are working on some artwork for wubi
<xivulon> what is the scope of that?
<xivulon> Some new artwork for the app/website would be quite welcome
<thorwil> xivulon: hi! if so, i wonder why nobody informed me ;)
<xivulon> Hi!
<xivulon> I didn't know either, evand just told me about that on #ubuntu-installer
<xivulon> but hey, great!
<michaelforrest> hi xivulon
<xivulon> hi
<michaelforrest> yeah I'm looking at this
<michaelforrest> no progress yet though
<michaelforrest> let me hassle someone for you
<vish> huh! seems i missed something interesting .. people talk only when i'm disconnected ;p
 * vish plans to stay disconnected longer that more chat can happen here ;)
<xivulon> michaelforrest  is this for the app itself, the website, the ubuntu.com page?
<xivulon> fyi thorwill was very helpful in the past
<michaelforrest> this would be for the app itself
<michaelforrest> as it has the old logo
<xivulon> fyi there are some technical limitations, since the GUI we use does not really support transparency
<xivulon> and we cannot do graphics on the background of other widgets
<xivulon> so at the moment we have one-colour background and fixed size images for the header and the left hand size
<xivulon> side
<thorwil> michaelforrest: you mean the old ubuntu logo? just in case you want to change the wubi logo itself, i'd appreciate if you talk with me, first
<xivulon> some updating for the wubi-installer.org website to incorporate the new style guidelines would be also welcome
<michaelforrest> yes we're working on that
<michaelforrest> structuring guidelines
<xivulon> The relevant wubi-app images are here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk/files/head%3A/data/images/
<xivulon> I would need a replacement for each of those images, and you can choose exactly 1 background color for the whole app.
<xivulon> As for the website, here is the css: http://wubi-installer.org/wubi.css
<xivulon> many thanks in advance, looking forward to that!
<thorwil> http://mairin.wordpress.com/2010/03/25/getting-ready-for-fedora-13-to-rock-it/
<mikebeecham> good afternoon...have I found the right channel where the principal designers for the new  Ubuntu UIs hang out?
<mikebeecham> I was hoping I could talk to someone and hope to contribute in some way...I'm an interface designer
<pace_t_zulu> kwwii, ping
<kwwii> pace_t_zulu: hi
<pace_t_zulu> kwwii, I am looking at getting that printer test page resolved
<pace_t_zulu> should I go ahead and produce the new test page .ps files?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...did anyone see my post in this channel just now?
<kwwii> pace_t_zulu: yes, that would be a good idea...the logo is now attached
<pace_t_zulu> kwwii, on it :)
<kwwii> pace_t_zulu: if you have time and patience to do it, please do
<kwwii> thanks!
<kwwii> mikebeecham: no
<mikebeecham> ok..sorry, let me repost:
<mikebeecham> good afternoon...have I found the right channel where the principal designers for the new  Ubuntu UIs hang out?
<mikebeecham> I was hoping I could talk to someone and hope to contribute in some way...I'm an interface designer
<pace_t_zulu> kwwii, you'd use inkscape for this... right? i've got the letter page no problem
<kwwii> pace_t_zulu: hrm, I would just use something to create the page and then print to ps
<kwwii> pace_t_zulu: but I never did this stuff, so however you get it working is good
<troy_s> mikebeecham: You have a portfolio up online at Behance or like place? Might help get you some interest.
<mikebeecham> hi troy...not really...I have my photobucket account and my deviantart account, which has a SHED load of stuff, most proof of concept, etc
<mikebeecham> I'm also creating iphone icons for when people need them...they're on my posterous blog...
<mikebeecham> i really need to centralise a lot of this stuff
<troy_s> mikebeecham: I am totally unrelated to the big C, but I'd say promoting work is likely your best avenue. That said, I strongly suspect they have their own visions.
<troy_s> mikebeecham: If people value your work though, the chance to do some ballsy design is out there... you just need to find a project you think is worthy and see if they are open to your work.
<troy_s> mikebeecham: Links?
<mikebeecham> well,  probably the best example of my UI work is the Plex Media Center on the mac platform.  The default UI is mine....you can also see it posted on a mate's website, teamrazorfish.co.uk
<mikebeecham> then:
<mikebeecham> http://mikebeecham.photobucket.com/
<mikebeecham> http://mikebeecham.deviantart.com/gallery
<mikebeecham> and for icons:
<mikebeecham> http://mikebeecham.posterous.com
<mikebeecham> that should give you an idea
<troy_s> mikebeecham: Lovely stuff Mike.
<mikebeecham> thanks troy_s
<troy_s> mikebeecham: Do you have any all original pieces?
<troy_s> mikebeecham: Or do you prefer to do remix styled work?
<mikebeecham> ..and I've been messing with the colours on Ambience slightly:
<mikebeecham> http://img401.imageshack.us/i/ubuntuambience2.png/
<mikebeecham> original?
<mikebeecham> MediaStream UI is mine from scratch
<mikebeecham> thats the Plex UI
<troy_s> mikebeecham: Sorry... that came off wrong. I meant all sources from yourself etc.
<troy_s> mikebeecham: I can't find the plex ui thing.
<mikebeecham> http://www.teamrazorfish.co.uk/mediastream.html
<troy_s> mikebeecham: Ah yes. I think Cory pointed me at the Razorfish stuffs.
<mikebeecham> razorfish is the team I created when I was on the XBMC team...
<troy_s> mikebeecham: You have a twist of surrealism in there. ;)
<troy_s> mikebeecham: I love it.
<mikebeecham> Mediastream was my design, with some contributors coding it...I then ported it to mac
<troy_s> mikebeecham: It's really lovely stuff.
<mikebeecham> and yes, I do like my surrealism!
<mikebeecham> these are all my icons from scratch, that were meant to go into an XBMC theme that never made it: http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/mikebeecham/Pandora/
<troy_s> mikebeecham: Nagging for a pass.
<mikebeecham> excel59
<troy_s> mikebeecham: Some exceptionally good work on your DA page. Props.
<mikebeecham> amendment to Ubuntu....
<mikebeecham> http://img169.imageshack.us/i/ubuntuambience2.png
<mikebeecham> thanks mate
<troy_s> mikebeecham: Bzorked link. (And quite frankly, that bevel that they decided to put in just can't be resurrected into anything respectable no matter how desperately people try. LOL)
<mikebeecham> http://img169.imageshack.us/i/ubuntuambience2.png/
<mikebeecham> bevel CAN be good if it's gentle
<mikebeecham> lol
<troy_s> mikebeecham:  Alright we will agree to disagree. LOL. It just looks like a mess buried under a mess of desperation to avoid the connotation.
<troy_s> mikebeecham: But at any rate... lovely stuff. What did you do Curvature in?
<mikebeecham> all done in photoshop
<mikebeecham> again, thanks sir!
<mikebeecham> personally, I would lose the bevel at the top
<troy_s> mikebeecham: Your nick regged?
<mikebeecham> it is
<thorwil> mikebeecham: hi! it's not exactly easy to get involved in a meaningful way. especially in the case of ubuntu, because there's a full-time payed design team
<mikebeecham> hi thorwill
<thorwil> mikebeecham: your chances would be much better with a smaller project. a single application
<mikebeecham> not a problem...I meant only to throw my hat in the ring and say "I would like to help out, and am available to"
<thorwil> michaelforrest: yes, i understand that. i just happen to know that this doesn't work
<troy_s> thorwil: OOPS.
<mikebeecham> well, it's no pressure on me...I consider myself well informed :D
<thorwil> arg
<thorwil> mikebeecham: if you want to get involved, you pretty much need to act. passive approach leads nowhere (even if it should in case of obvious skill/talent)
<mikebeecham> cool...I just go knock up 'Mubuntu'  over the weekend :D
<mikebeecham> I've done some work already for Mac and Android, which hopefully should garner some favour on those platforms..I use Ubuntu as my main OS of choice in the office, so maybe some projects will appear that will help me "give something back"
<thorwil> mikebeecham: : that's nice. but try to set a realistic goal, of what you want to achieve with a mockup. influencing the official theme is hard to impossible. would you consider to turn your mockup into an actual theme?
<mikebeecham> oooook....
<mikebeecham> 1) In answer to your question, yes I would be more than happy to do that
<thorwil> guess i'm a great provider of stop energy, but we've seen so many mockups over time ...
<mikebeecham> 2) Your tone (just in case you didn't know) is VERY patronising thorwil.  The effort to contribute to a greater goal is not a 'nice' but unrealistic goal...it's something of great worth.  Incidentally, yes, it's a mockup...a proof of concept.  However, I've more than proven myself in many other areas...but thanks anyway!
<thorwil> mikebeecham: what i was trying to get across is not at all about your abilities, but the situation
<vish> kwwii: hi.. have you considered fixing this bug as well? > bug #533541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533541 in light-themes "Column header (first column left) is partially hidden" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533541
<vish> kwwii: oh , nvm , it has been fixed ;p
 * vish closes bug
<rikai> thorwil, to be fair, the way you phrased it did sound quite harsh :P
<rikai> though i understand what you were saying to him :)
<thorwil> rikai: yeah, obviously i need a better way to say it ... or i need to learn to not care at all
<zniavre>  New option: cellstyle = 0 to remove the border around the selected cell.  > somebody can tell me what is cell please ?
<kwwii> zniavre: it removes the border around the selected cell
<kwwii> not 100% sure but I assume it is a cell in a listview
<kwwii> hrm, or treeview
<kwwii> if Cimi was here we could simply ask him
<darkmatter> hmmm.... looks like opensuse is dropping the oxygen in kde
<darkmatter> "cross-desktop themeing" :D
<darkmatter> so I'll take that as 'Sonar all around" or "a hawt new theme that looks great in both kde and gnome"
<kwwii> wow
<darkmatter> kwwii: you should crack the whip or have a designated slave driver crack one for you and have them do something similar in kubuntu ;o
<kwwii> that is stupid
<kwwii> I started oxygen while I worked for suse
<kwwii> I guess they cannot get any support from the oxygen team because they no longer work for them
<kwwii> I know I haven't been working on any bugs for them lately :-)
<darkmatter> kwwii: I think it's just the widgets/plasma/kwin. it's not really stupid (they'll still have oxygen in the settings), as it's a matter of distro specific branding. but that's just my opinion
<kwwii> so now if I work on it, I am doing it only for kubuntu, good deal really
<kwwii> ahhhh
<kwwii> that makes sense
<darkmatter> don't get me wrong, oxygen is nice, it's just gotten a wee bit to shiney of late
<kwwii> don
<kwwii> don't see any problems with that, really
<kwwii> I haven
<kwwii> urgh
<kwwii> new keyboard
<kwwii> sorry
<darkmatter> ahh
<kwwii> I have not worked on oxygen for a couple of years, really
<darkmatter> kwwii: punch it a few times, I've discovered that works wonders with breaking in the keys ;p
<kwwii> the ' is in a really wierd position
<kwwii> but the shift key is easier to hit than my thinkpad
<darkmatter> kwwii: well, currently they have this gradient effect (thankfully it can be disabled iirc) that makes the widgets look like medium gloss plastic. it's kinda tacky imo
<darkmatter> plus the usual reason of drawing to much attention to the gui
<darkmatter> less is more and all that
<kwwii> I am not a fan of the oxygen widget stuff
<kwwii> or window deco either
<darkmatter> glimmer and gloss may be pretty, but when ovedone all your attention is drawn to the glimmer and gloss
<kwwii> the original ideas were killer
<kwwii> but the implementation is lacking
<kwwii> I don
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> I do not say anything because I simply do not have time to work on it anymore
<kwwii> but anyway
<darkmatter> yeah
<darkmatter> anyway. I'm off to rest my back for a bit
<darkmatter> ttfn
<zniavre> kwwii,  thank you  i think also that "cell" is in treevien or list but not sure
<zniavre> treeview*
<troy_s> kwwii: Amen to the Oxygen widget look. Strange choice there.
<darkmatter> heck, even skulpture is 500% better than the oxygen qt style
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-03-27
<[NiNjA]> Artists/coders/admins required for casual paid works - Our normal Guys are busy on other projects - Details of projects required @ http://bit.ly/dbo7nJ if your interested hit me up in PM
<[NiNjA]> alternatively you can email me @          ninja@nixta.co.uk  as I shall be off network shortly
<soc> hi
<soc> does someone know where the video of that screenshot is: http://www.ubuntu.com/system/files/u36/lifecycle.png ?
<knome> soc, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc062mjMmAw
<Flannel> That image was originally from here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<knome> Flannel, but he asked for the video ;]
<soc> any idea where the video s
<soc> s/ s/ is/
<knome> soc, see my link
<knome> soc, please
<soc> ooops ,sorry
<soc> thanks
<knome> np
<thorwil> someone doesn't quite understand what's appropriate one the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/ABetterThemeForLucid
<thorwil> kwwii: ^ delete?
<knome> let me see first :P
<vish> "Ubuntu holds the resposibility to conquer the world with Linux, so it cannot fail in this important area and time."
<vish> "today we dine in hell" !
<rikai> xD
<knome> hah
<thorwil> nood gight!
<knome> night th
<knome> ...orwil
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-03-28
<dorian42> Can I just upload some artwork for the community to use?  I can't seem to get it to work.
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-03-21
<tix_habbit> Someone could get information on how I can contribute to the development of the artwork of ubuntu? sorry for my bad english.
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-03-22
<zniavre> http://imgur.com/qfEUY.png    > how to fix gedit background please?
<zniavre> gedit tabs background*
<zniavre> is it related to the frame ?
<vish> zniavre: i'v tried looking that too … i used gtkparasite and found it was something related to *GeditNotebook* , not sure if that is a widget_class or a class but wasnt able to actually theme it, do let me know if you figure it out :)
<vish> zniavre: btw, how did you theme chrome inactive tab?
<vish> it is always being lighter than the active tab :s
<zniavre> i hav made my own chrome theme
<vish> oh!
<zniavre> http://www.chrometheme.net/chrome-theme-creator-online.html#
<vish> zniavre: neat thanks. :)
<vish> zniavre: btw, Canonical design team had that exact same mockup for nautilus and other apps more than a year ago.. but someone seems to have sent that to OMG and it is news now ;)
<zniavre> http://zniavre.deviantart.com/#/d341o1c
<vish> zniavre: you should try equinox engine, it has some nice options for dark themes
<zniavre> with a touch of rgba we can hav chrome translucide
<zniavre> vish,  about gedit i remember a gtk+ theme with specific rules for gedit i can't find it anymore
<zniavre> there is documentations for equinox engine?
<zniavre> i do not know that much
<zniavre> oops damned my veg curry is burning see ya soon
<vish> i dont think there is any documentation, but i was just playing around with the theme, I like the option "Animations = true", button press has that soft touch :D
<thorwil> these days, the only thing i theme is my emacs
<vish> grandpa!
<thorwil> :-)=
<zniavre>  vish *GeditNotebook* can "style" every part of notebook execpt the background  i wanted to theme
<zniavre> http://imgur.com/CWr2q
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/CWr2q.png
<zniavre> vish sadly gtkârasite seems to does not work on natty  :o(  this command line does nothing > GTK_MODULES=gtkparasite gedit  <  it's this one no ?
<zniavre> python worrie ...
<vish> zniavre: yea, $ GTK_MODULES=gtkparasite gedit works on maverick
<thorwil> ivanka: good evening! i recall the topic of images under version control came up at the last uds. not open, but a great example how it could end up: https://github.com/blog/817-behold-image-view-modes
<ivanka> thorwil: I know - it's brilliant - saw it earlier today
<thorwil> :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-03-23
<zniavre_> good morning
<coz_> hey all
<zniavre> gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid. > WARNING: icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark
<sach1088> hi everyone I am really new here, first time on IRC, a programmer friend of mine who regularly contributes to ubuntu recently told me about the whole contribution thing and how ubuntu works and grows... i really liked the concept and want to give my inputs as well... i mainly work on photoshop illustrator and corel... could anyone over here explain me the workings and what should i do in...
<sach1088> ...order to start contributing
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> who knows how to modify the statusbar for gedit please ?
<zniavre> im trying to Ambianced gedit but its more tricky than i tought
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/VYQA8.png
<hellslinger> zniavre, how are you getting unity to work with gnome like that?
<hellslinger> zniavre, sorry to not have any help on gedit yet, but I saw that and liked it a lot :)
<zniavre> hellslinger,  good evening it's unity-2d + compiz i do not think it's the regular way but unity (3d) does not work here
<hellslinger> hi! well I'm just interested in getting unity working with gnome at all
<zniavre> im not dev but unity i think is "only" panel and launcher + gnome / nautilus
<hellslinger> that's my understanding as well
<hellslinger> avant is great, but I like the unity panel and the unified menubar more
<hellslinger> can you point me in the right direction for doing this?
<hellslinger> zniavre, and what are you interested in doing to the status bar in gedit?
<zniavre> make it different color to fit another theme
<hellslinger> I'm somewhat interested in this ability too
<zniavre> hellslinger,  i hav only a basic unity-2d + my own theme im trying to fit with unity that s all nothing super-duper
<zniavre> i launch gedit with single theme for it to stick the mockup of OMG (as many themer i think)
<zniavre> also got a strange worrie with scrollbars of gedit  :o)
<hellslinger> haha ahh
<thorwil> lovely, my work will see some wider use: http://leogg.wordpress.com/2011/03/22/debconf12-managua/
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-03-24
<coz_> hey all
<coz_> hey guys
<zniavre> coz_,  good afternoon
<coz_> zniavre,  ah afternoon guy :)  its morning here  :)
<zniavre> :o)
<coz_> are they serious??   http://i.imgur.com/8v7rv.jpg
<coz_>     " it would probably be inappropriate to over-emphasize
<coz_>     narwhal graphics."
<coz_> on top of which that image is far too busy for desktop wallpaper
<coz_> who here is actually on the design team????
<coz_> just saw this referred to on the mailing list,, and geez,, guys,,, as much as I said I wasnt going to get involved,, "Come on!"
<coz_> just saw this referred to on the mailing list,, and geez,, guys,,, as much as I said I wasnt going to get involved,, "Come on!"
<coz_>  are they serious??   http://i.imgur.com/8v7rv.jpg
<coz_> who here is actually on the design team????
<coz_> I was under the impression that ,, since it been long standing,,, no logos no animals  ,,,yes?
<coz_> ah nevermind  I dont care
<thorwil> lol
<thorwil> coz_: make up your mind :)
<coz_> :)
<coz_> thorwil,  i know :)  it just really irritated me when I saw that
<thorwil> coz_: but who's the "they" you mention?
<coz_> thorwil,   the desing team specifically,.,, I was under the impression that it would not be a good idea to have narwhols on the image,, or at least  emphasize that
<coz_> rather a good original image ,, although I have seen a few with narwhols that looked interesting
<coz_> anyway that image is far too busy for a desktop
<thorwil> coz_: you should realize by now, that the list is left to whoever gets active there, with apparently nobody from the design team paying close attention. and well, they shouldn't have to
<coz_> thorwil,  ok understood, but according to that mailing list omgubuntu is saying that image is one of t he defaults
<coz_> I better check it out
<coz_> oh geez it is one of the defaults :(
<coz_> well ok I may be a bit taken back by this,, but if i didnt complain on occasion,, I could have a stoke or something lol
<coz_> ok just checked out the natty wallpaper package,,  I see that this image fits in the overall... and it is not default.. but i would have liked to have seen more variations on narwhal images than just 2
<coz_> there , I have gone through "shock"  "confusion"  "anger" and finally "acceptance"  lol
<hyperair> that sounds like some weird fellow's model of acculturatoin
<hyperair> acculturation*
<coz_> hyperair,  having had to look that up :)  not quite :)
<hyperair> eh?
<coz_> hyperair,  well more like the stages of grief
<coz_> minus bargaining since that is not possible here
<hyperair> i remember having to learn that in this ridiculous elective i had, "coping with cultural transition"
<coz_> hyperair,  ah ok
<hyperair> well actually acculturation went something like this: first is euphoria, second is rejection/anger/confusion/shock, and then finally acceptance
<coz_> hyperair,  so nearly the same as overcoming grief
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> more like when you encounter a new culture, you first notice all the cool stuff, and that's euphoria
<hyperair> then you notice all the negative stuff and you experience grief
<hyperair> and then you finally learn to accept it
<coz_> stages of grief,,, denial,,anger,,bargaining,, depression, acceptance
<coz_> sounds too neatly packages to me :)
<coz_> packaged
<hyperair> apt-get remove denial anger bargaining depression && apt-get install acceptance
<hyperair> ;-)
<coz_> there we go :)
<coz_> or  apt-get autoremove --purge acceptance  and get on with life
<hyperair> or rather, apt-get install acceptance conflicts with denial anger bargaining and depression ;-)
<hyperair> lol
<coz_> hyperair,  sounds so ,, regimented,,,yes?  I cant truly accept that all people behave this way or go through the same stages
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> well =p
<coz_> although I did demonstrate similar behavior with that image,, sped up of course :)
<coz_> ah but we are subject to the inevitable "acceptance' here,,  by the borg.. resistance is futile
 * hyperair has never really enjoyed ubuntu's default themes
<hyperair> elementary++
<coz_> hyperair,  I agree,,well there were a few and did like some of the animal wallpapers
<coz_> hyperair,  I really truly dont like elemetary other than the icons
<coz_> if that was what you meant
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> i like the theme
<coz_> hyperair,  I know..many people do... I just step back and wonder why this "mac"  path that seems to be all over the place
<hyperair> there are things in elementary that are different from mac that make it uniquely elementary imo
<coz_> hyperair,  I know... but one of the people there once told me...after mentioning the mac clone appearance,, "apple did it right!  why bother to change it!"
<coz_> hyperair,  that completely confused me
<Islington> did we talk about the how once again the "communtiy" has led to a shit wallpaper on the cd?
 * hyperair => reboot
<coz_> Islington,  well not all of them are bad have you seen the package?
<Islington> no we all know which one I am refering to
<coz_> Islington,  oh that real busy one?
<Islington> the one that looks like a 3yr old on acid, imagining 3 narwhals
<coz_> :)  well someone created it and many will like it...
<coz_> Islington,  also,, "community"  i generally define as  "user contributions"  I dont see this as a community feax pas
<Islington> sigh next time I contribute to this, I will spend significantly less effort, if the barrier is that low
<coz_> faux
<coz_> Islington,  well not sure it can be  worked around... no one here,, as far as I know,, makes the decision about images or anything for that matter
<Islington> which is dumb, as hell. We warned the team that shit like this would happen
<coz_> what puzzles me,, is that the design team has not taken seriously that idea that ubuntu can be as uniquely designed as mac.. something specific to ubuntu ,, creative,, appealing,, real nice to work with
<Islington> the bad illustration wallpaper taints that whole category; not to mention its creator gets to choose the next time, if the same rules still hold
<coz_> Islington,  oh?
<coz_> ah oh
<coz_> I didnt know that
<Islington> I beleive that is how it works with the photog walls
<coz_> Islington,  that's an interesting revelation for me
<coz_> Islington,  so what is the design teams participation in this then?
<Islington> who knows, call me sour but I official have stopped caring
<coz_> :)
<coz_> Islington,  ah yes me too,, lets start a new group,, ubuntu-apathy  :)
<Islington> :) now I have to package nathan for release on launch day
<coz_> Islington,  which is "nathan"?
<Islington> er this one: http://www.flickr.com/photos/islington/5459034272/sizes/l/
<coz_> Islington,  this is yours?
<Islington> yes
<coz_> Islington,  svg originally?
<Islington> still is actually :) pushing pixels is for peasants
<coz_> :)
<coz_> damn fingers
<Islington> lol
<coz_> Islington,  I dont know...pixel pushing can result in quite nice "painterly" effects
<Islington> yeah there are definite benefits, smooth gradients for one; still it feels so tedious after vector work.
<coz_> Islington,  sometimes  it can be,,  here is an example of a digital piece I did  ,,all pixel pushing :)   http://www.flickr.com/photos/coz_/5540685576/lightbox/
<Islington> coz_: Very Nice indeed
<coz_> Islington,  to get the best "natural media"  look and feel... svg is not the way  at least I havent found a way in inkscape yet
<coz_> I suppose its possible with multiple layers, gradients...etc   but  the file would be huge
<Islington> afaik the pencil sketch is the only realistic media thing I know on inkscape
<coz_> Islington, that may be correct,, I love svg  but  my background is in painting/sculpture so I tend towards painter effects ,, one day I will do it in inkscape :)
<Islington> have you tried krita?
<Islington> I am out of shape in actual sketching, but its much better than gimp at some things
<coz_> damn fingers again
<Islington> lol
<coz_> Islington,  i have had it installed,, but didnt take enough time to learn it well
<Islington> I had to learn it, only thing that I know that supports 32bit
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> Islington,  I will reinstall it then,, and take more time with it.
<Islington> if you are ubuntu it may be a bit heavy
<Islington> qt and all that
<Islington> http://krita.org/component/content/article/10-news/72-krita-in-march-2011
<coz_> mm
<coz_> Islington,  yes everytime i see screenshots of krita I install it and then forget to deal with it :)
<Islington> lol
<coz_> Islington,  and yes I am on ubuntu,  but I also have kde libraries installed on gnome... I do use a few kde things including a few games
<thorwil> sadly i tend to experience performance and stability issues every time i look at krita
<coz_> thorwil, oh?  mmm
<coz_> I wonder if a development ppa would be any better?
<thorwil> i tried both packaged and build from source at some point
<coz_> thorwil,  oh that's dissapointing
<Islington> I have better luck on build
<coz_> mm  ok let me search for krita source
<Islington> but occasionally it will do ridiculous things
<thorwil> so if i want a decent brush engine, i pick mypaint
<coz_> is it currently being maintained?
<coz_> thorwil,  absolutely mypaint
<Islington> thirded
<coz_> thorwil,  it is becoming  very robust
<thorwil> but it tends to not take that long before i miss selection tools or something else mypaint doesn't have
<Islington> I find it easier just to do a rough sketch in there and import the png into inkscape
<darkmatter> i use artrage more than mypain. prolly because my paint has a horrendous ui (even though the app itself rocks)
<coz_>  darkmatter  for sure and I know they realize this
<coz_> darkmatter,  the brush menuing system is  way bad
<darkmatter> yes
<coz_> darkmatter,   I know they are aware of this... it s hould be in a nice catagorized menu at least
<coz_> similar to Corel Painter's
<coz_> darkmatter,  looking up artrage
<Islington> I used to use a pirated copy of alias sketchbook over wine. it worked really well, and that interface was amazing
<coz_> Islington,  I have an older copy of that one... if you mean the semi round brush menu?
<darkmatter> coz_: ut runs awesome in wine. has a free and nonfree version, and a 'palette' ui (tablet compatible basically). the main reason I use it is because it has a "workbench" feel
<coz_> cool looking it up now
<Islington> yeah in the corner coz_ and you just have to use swipe with pen to pick something
<darkmatter> Islington: I'd use all alias (well, now autodesk) products if I could afford the licensing... sketchbook, designer, maya.. nom nom
<coz_> Islington,  yeah it was something new at least... my favorite natural media application used to be corel Painter,, until mypaint reached it level of maturity  althogh painter is about t he best around
<coz_> of course sketchbook pro is now owned by autodesk so that will NEVER have a linux port
<Islington> lol
<coz_> again with the fingers
<coz_> darkmatter,  i assume you already have seen autodesk pricing?
<darkmatter> coz_: that's a silly question. I wouldn't have mentioned  the 'can't afford' bit if I hadn't :P
<coz_> lol
<coz_> darkmatter,  I have not seen that kind of outrageous pricing for any application
<darkmatter> indeed
<coz_> I have the autodesk suite here,, give to me by my nephew   total cost  $75,000
<coz_> I could live comfortably in europe for several years on that
<coz_> althoug its an older version  I dont use it or like it and the fact that it comes on several "cd's"  not dvd's  angers me for that price
<coz_> let me check current prices
<coz_> oh!  they sort of dropped the price on autocad  to just under $5,000 ,, wow
<coz_> :)
<darkmatter> haha
<genii-around> Hello. Is there yet a Narwhal logo which will be for 11.04? I would light to put the image on CD's as we burn them for an upcoming release party
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-03-25
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> any ideas how to trick the unity launcher ?
<vish> chaotic: no probs, I just mentioned that since Paul said "Otto knows".. just seems Paul sniffed too much of the ink from fonts and got carried away there ;)
<chaotic> vish: you might be right
<stjohnmedrano> hi guys
<stjohnmedrano> anyone around?
<stjohnmedrano> where can i download icons for every release?
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  yeah I am here also
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  essentially the logos on that link I gave are correct,, the logo didnt change for almost 5 years...until the recent one also on that page
<coz_> maybe 6 years actually
<stjohnmedrano> how about the logos of every release?
<stjohnmedrano> i mean let say Lucid
<stjohnmedrano> or Maverick? if there is? hehehe...
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  well I believe lucid was the first to exhibit the new logo
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  and its been the same
<coz_> since
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  now the logo is essentially a red circle with a white ubuntu symbol in the center
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  before that it was just the typical orange/red/yellowish logo
<stjohnmedrano> but now is the logo is orange?
<coz_> stjohnmedrano, well the outside circle is somewhat orange yes
<coz_> but the logo itself is white placed in the center of that circle
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  this is essentially the new logo   http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-logo-and-circle-of-friends/
<coz_> stjohnmedrano, the first one on that list is the one you will see most often
<stjohnmedrano> yes
<stjohnmedrano> you know i am a color blind person
<stjohnmedrano> before i really dont like strong colors
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  ah ok  ,, completely color blind = everything in black and white ,, or colour resitent like reds or greens?
<coz_> resistent rather
<stjohnmedrano> i would say i wont appreciate colors
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  and are you an artist as well?
<stjohnmedrano> not really, just making it a hubby
<stjohnmedrano> and practice
<stjohnmedrano> hehehe
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  excellent  :)
<stjohnmedrano> there is this website in our community and i wan t show off all the ubuntu logos from previus releases
<stjohnmedrano> *previous releases
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  well in reality that would be only 2 logos ,, the previous one and the current one
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  i dont recall any other logos on ubuntu,, just thos two
<stjohnmedrano> ah, ok
<coz_> I am looking for the previous one,, i think I have a copy here
<stjohnmedrano> how long have u been with ubuntu?
<stjohnmedrano> can i ask for it?
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  I started using ubuntu when it first came out and with this group s hortly after that
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  hold on let me check if I have both here
<stjohnmedrano> wow
<stjohnmedrano> i just started last 2009 and my first distro was karmic it was the release of karmic.
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  do you know about svg  images?
<stjohnmedrano> nope
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  ok,, well first let me upload two images...these are both  "case badges"  the first I had only a minor role in the second is ,, as far as I know,, the one I created    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/00.svg     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/01badge.svg
<coz_> the first is the older one the second the newer one
<stjohnmedrano> ok,
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  if you need just the logos  and in another format , I can convert t hat here
<stjohnmedrano> i am using gimp
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  those will open in firefox
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  well do you want just  the logo itself?
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  I can extract that from those files ,, hold on
<stjohnmedrano> this logos are cool, can we use it for printing stickers?
<stjohnmedrano> the pink one is very cool
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  ok   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/logos.tar.gz
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  that is a package of the two logos by them selves in .png
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  download that,, extract it
<stjohnmedrano> kk
<stjohnmedrano> this will do
<stjohnmedrano> this will help me  a lot
<coz_> cool
<stjohnmedrano> i cnt save the first 2 that you give me
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  as I said,, I dont think I can recall any other logos... the orange one and the one inside the circle are the only two official ones I remember
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  well they should open in firfox and then  ctrl+s  to save
<coz_> firefox
<stjohnmedrano> ok
<stjohnmedrano> ok, thanks coz
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  no problem
<stjohnmedrano> i have to go now, thanks
<coz_> ok
<zniavre> good afternoon
<coz_> zniavre,  hey guy :)
<zniavre> still stuck with unity launcher mods, and now im wondering where are the close/maximize/minimize icon for maximized windows used on app-menu-indicator ?
<zniavre> coz_,  \o/
<coz_> zniavre,  in 11.04 ?
<zniavre> yes
<coz_> zniavre,  I believe the close max min buttons are on the global menu  now
<darkmatter> moving targets ftw! \o/
<coz_> zniavre,  so , if the window is focused,, the min max close buttons should show up near the logo on the upper panel far to the left
<coz_> darkmatter,  hey guy :)
<darkmatter> heya coz_
<zniavre> where inside a folder ...
<coz_> zniavre,  mm a folder?
<coz_> zniavre,  the buttons should also show up in the panel
<zniavre> where are the .png of this 3 buttons
<zniavre> english ...  pffff
<darkmatter> iirc they're hardcoded
<coz_> zniavre,  that one I am not sure of.. probaly in the gtk file
<coz_> or as darkmatter  mentioned  they could well be hard coded.. which would be dumb
<zniavre> arg that s what i did not wanted to know ...
<coz_> :)
<coz_> zniavre,   check on #ayatana     that's where the main developers for natty are
<zniavre> darkmatter,  launcher background also that s right ?
<darkmatter> coz_: the entire panel used to be hardcoded. it was only fairly recently when they had it respect icons and colors :P
<coz_> darkmatter,  I am wondering if they did this to the global menu on ubuntu 11.04
<darkmatter> coz_: seems to be the new trend. not that it's _bad_ to hardcode, but with something like caption controls (window buttons) it's not sensible, since they are generally theme dependant
<coz_> zniavre,  either  #ubuntu+1  or  #ayatana  ,, someone there could explain this better
<zniavre> coz_,  im asking right now in #ayatana
<coz_> darkmatter,  so its likely that they simply pulled the min max buttons  out of the theme to show on the global menu,, this would make more sense
<coz_> zniavre,  cool
<zniavre> wait and see ...
<coz_> :)
<zniavre> but i hav the feeling it is hardcoded im not able to gives a pink look to this launcher
<coz_> zniavre,  if not there ,, since that is a channel with "only" developers,, maybe #ubuntu+1 ,, although the min max close buttons are generally pulled from the current theme,, I could fire up the natty box and check later
<coz_> zniavre,  are you taling about the left sied panel launcher or the upper gnome panel with global menu?
<coz_> side
<zniavre> left side
<coz_> zniavre,  ah ,, then most likely hard coded,, i was under the impression though that a few user settings were going to become available
<zniavre> was with mutter
<coz_> not sure  I think I read something about themeing it  but I could be wrong
<coz_> zniavre,  oh
<zniavre> http://g33q.co.za/2010/10/29/using-unity-day-4-custom-unity-launcher-colors-and-patterns/
<coz_> zniavre,  oh that is for 11.04
<zniavre> it's what i m using
<darkmatter> coz_: I remember the Patel guy saying he _would_ respect a themes window buttons if he could find out a way to have them match the panel. dunno the progress on that though
 * darkmatter sneezes violently
<coz_> darkmatter,  oh i see
 * zniavre opening harraps dictionnary to find the word sneezes *
<darkmatter> freakin' lingering cold or such. if it's sill around next week I'm having the dr.s kill it with an anti-viral
<coz_> darkmatter,  yikes
<zniavre> :o(
<darkmatter> zniavre: sneez is when you make the "ACHCHO!" sound ;)
<coz_> darkmatter,  try saying "horseshit"  while sneezing :)
<darkmatter> coz_: well. my immune sytem is still recovering. so best not to ignore the *pfft* things. last time I did that I ended up in the emergency ward xD
<coz_> darkmatter,  yikes again guy
<coz_> zniavre,  I am not sure how. the guys in #ayatana are about answering questions though
<darkmatter> coz_: I had fifths disease (as they call it, basically a mild viral infection weaker than a cold that only lasts about 6 days. probably got it from my son), normally doesn't even bother an adult much, but attacks red blood cells. so yeah. hospital stay was fun and all :P
<coz_> darkmatter,  oh man ..just promise me you will consistently take care of yourself
<coz_> which I now you already do
<coz_> know
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/0jR2s.png    > launcher should be pink as a panther
<darkmatter> coz_: I do. I'll be fine if I can go without getting sick again for about 4 months. should have reasonable immunity then. it's not my fault modern medicine is still in the dark ages. lol
<coz_> darkmatter,  cool
<coz_> zniavre,  this is your desktop?
<zniavre> it is...
<coz_> zniavre, very attractive :)
<zniavre> ho ?
<zniavre> coool
<coz_> zniavre,  why do you want a pink launcher?
<zniavre> to really see if my mod is working
<zniavre> :o)
<coz_> oh!  ok that makes sense
<coz_> zniavre,  I like the look of your desktop,,, i stopped using dark themes because they were generally not well designed,, but yours seems quite attractive
<zniavre> :o)  thank you
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/p2X4y.png    > this is with gedit (as OMG mockups )  still bugged but almost possible
<coz_> zniavre,  oh!  you mean the icon backgrounds as pink?
<coz_> no sorry looking at that wrong
<coz_> zniavre,  ooo I like that chrome icon,, is that default?
<darkmatter> coz_: the issue with dark themes is redability. most are evil, you have to squint to see stuff
<coz_> darkmatter,  yes and also choosing font and other colors associated with it,,, sometimes I dont know what the creator was thinking with some of the highlight colors and text values
<darkmatter> coz_: I find a big help is using semi-bold fonts (I use dark in blender, gimp and stuff, just havent applied my dark themes on this install)
<coz_> darkmatter,  there used to be a dark them I sort of liked  named  "miro"  but although I like the design,, I had to manually change many of the things in it inorder to see what the heck i was doing
<coz_> zniavre,  the third icon down from the top on the launcher..is that a chrome launcher icon?
<darkmatter> coz_: the worst part is most dark themes don't consider widgets. like "where'd that damn scrollbar go? I know it's here somewhere!". it's like a scavenger hunt xD
<coz_> darkmatter,  oh for sure,,, widgets are exactly what I meant,,
<coz_> darkmatter,  I just dont understand why they dont just step back and ask,.,, "is this the best for most users or just to my own liking"
<zniavre> chrome yes
<coz_> zniavre,  oo is that a default icon or one that you found or created?
<darkmatter> I actually like chrome's new icon. but you know me. I prefer less blobs of color.
<coz_> darkmatter,  is that the new icon?
<darkmatter> coz_: yup. matte and not a blob
<coz_> darkmatter,  i am going to have to find that one ,,  it is attractive
<darkmatter> coz_: it's in the new build(s) of chrome, matching blue one in chromium
<coz_> doesn anyone make the complete set of icons like this?  http://findicons.com/icon/70637/mute
<darkmatter> coz_: yeah. you can grab the full token from deviantart (I think it's on gnome-look as well)
<coz_> darkmatter,  do you know the name?
<darkmatter> token. just do a search on da. customization > icons
<darkmatter> anyway. bbiab. gotta make a run to the store. out of coffee ;)
<zniavre> coz_,  sorry baby wes crying ...
<zniavre> was*
<coz_> zniavre,  :)
<zniavre> btw im trying the new scrollbars it's quite funny
<coz_> zniavre,  oh!  I havent tried them yet,, are they buggy?
<zniavre> not really just some application can 't handle it
<coz_> zniavre,  not surprised :)
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> first of them all XUL things
<zniavre> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Clarity?content=135654
<coz_> zniavre,  ah, those are sort of nice
<darkmatter> vish: it's sooo ugly! http://i.imgur.com/MWckQ.png
<vish> darkmatter: "it" ?
<darkmatter> vish: the theme :P (mines not ready yet. though as you can see. I'm starting work on a metacity)
<vish> hehe!
<darkmatter> vish: next step, the button glyphs
<vish> darkmatter: you have switched to natty? are you on maverick?
<vish> *or are
<darkmatter> maverick atm
 * vish when troy will blog about Ubuntu wallpapers
<vish> it's become like troy's 6 month regular feature!
<darkmatter> lol
<darkmatter> vish: one or two of the natty ons are of somewhat appealing quality imo. the rest are.. meh
<vish> yea, if it were meh it would have been OK.. but some are whaaaaaaaaa!
<vish>  3 narwhals is really too much!
<darkmatter> hehe
<darkmatter> vish: I'm starting an awesome firefox mod. no tabbar and no menubar (and no scrollbars, well. tranparent floating scrolly thingy). tab 'indicator' toolbar bit with a number overlay. gives a alttablike interface (but better) :D
<darkmatter> and a super minimal ui
<darkmatter> probably replace the progressbar-in-address with a loading indicator (I think the whole progressbar thing looks fugly in a browser)
<darkmatter> custom bookmarks and history overlay-thingies
<darkmatter> just can't decide if the overlay bits should be actual overlays or custom dialog bits... hmmm
<darkmatter> overlay is simpler in some ways. but custom dialogs would alow for workflow presence (like history: could be a visual timeline you could resize and place below the browser window). both approaches have their ups and downs
<darkmatter> especially since I'm considering killing the forward navigation button ;)
<coz_> zniavre,  did you get that question answered?
<darkmatter> coz_: vish: ^^ opinions?
<coz_> darkmatter,  I like the idea of the custom dialog instead
<coz_> choices choices :)
<darkmatter> yeah. I wan't to reinvent browsing. customizing firefox is the quickest way to experiment with ideas
<coz_> darkmatter,  for sure ,, good luck :)
<vish> darkmatter: (thinking crazy out loud here) hmm, maybe just do the navigation as a pathbar in the address bar, completely dropping the back, forward buttons
<vish> not sure how tht would work, but just a crazy idea :D
<darkmatter> but basisically. toolbar is: <navigation> ( <-- --> or just <--) <location> (adress/search then stop/reload all in the field (hiden protocols. maybe 'smart' for certain (popular) sites, like just saying 'facebook" or 'google" instead of "www.<whatever>.com/org/net/etc for example) <dynamic site/service integration bit with the 'page' indicator-tab-replacement at the right side>. then fixed context bits
<vish> there was some rumour about chrome dropping the address bar itself..
<darkmatter> vish: I've considered it. but going back is kinda universal as a pattern (be it a "show all" context, or just back
<vish> yea..
<darkmatter> vish: I'm thinking of combining address/title. have it show the title by default after the back button, then show the entry when needed only
<darkmatter> so basically its like the toolbar is the titlebar. with a wm that allows app specific decoration you could even strip the titlebar and have the close<whatever> on the toolbar
<darkmatter> and have the address support breadcrumbs (mine does, but its an extention and it needs work. it _should_ support location as a trail instead of "replace the /", but that would require a ton of work, and probably most sites still wouldn't support it properly
<darkmatter> comprimises are a pita ;p
<vish> :)
<darkmatter> typos not withstanding
<darkmatter> vish: i think the browser should be less browser, more 'web viewer' with site specific bits (be it though prism-like-functionality or just specific extensions to make popular sites less webby and more web/desktop convergence type of behaviour
<darkmatter> so immersive. basically
<darkmatter> you can still browse with it, obviously, but it shouldn't be disjointed like the current generation of browser interfaces
<darkmatter> vish: like. for facebook. I want to do an extention bit (using stlyesheets et all) stripping out the cluttered bits (the right column on facebook) and facebooks topbar/banner, integrating the notification bits/session control in the dynamic, site specific space after the title/address combo thingy
<darkmatter> if that makes any sense to you :P
<darkmatter> similar for other sites, though extending some of the integration would require additional thought (depending on the site
<darkmatter> so kinda like web apps without web apps ;)
<vish> kinda like unifying all sites..
<vish> btw, dint know you are a facebook addict !  ;p
<darkmatter> vish: yeah. basically a content viewer for the web
<darkmatter> vish: lol. I'm not a face-case. I just have relatives and contacts that haven't realized there are more efficent methods of communication :P
<darkmatter> yay! more typos
<darkmatter> vish: and general searches (including web bits) are handled by the desktops search facilities(including image displays, etc) the 'lets be able to browse from the browser" bit is just for convenience. I like the "search is search, photos are photos (regardless of where they are located), same for music and such. basically, global providers. secondary apps provide more of a viewer/playback/edit/whatever functionality.. if you get my me
<darkmatter> aning
<vish> yea, they are trying to do that with unity search
<darkmatter> simplify the crap out of things
<darkmatter> it become the activity instead of the application for the most part. you simply do stuff
<darkmatter> use the system search to search the web for news or whatnot. see an article that interests you? open it in a reader pane/window (humanized) to check it out. video search? same (live previews in search), whant to actually watch/save it, open it in the player ui
<darkmatter> I wan't most secondary applications to be as simple as possible when it comes to chrome
<darkmatter> still making sense? :P
<vish> heh, yup.. i just re-read it again a second time to be sure ;)
<darkmatter> like, checking/reading/reviewing new mail. I don't want to open my mail application (thats more of an organizer/library than anything)
<vish> hmm, that would need quite some intelligent underlying semantics
<darkmatter> you can send the mail to whatever folder based on mail service or whatnot. but don't shove a list of _everything_ in my face just to get new mail
<darkmatter> vish: yeah. and that's why I drive most fellow designers/devs to a gasket blowing lightshow. I think and play around with such semantics. they just "meh.. good enough" :P
 * vish bbiab
<darkmatter> vish: as far as the mail bit goes. I came across a similar concept as an actual app for pod/pad/phone/mac that does basically the same thing (though differently in ui execution than my idea), you can optionally open you actual mail client/site(s) from it if you so choose, but thats just an "open in<whatever> type button thing.
<darkmatter> so that is at least proof it can be done
<darkmatter> just the concept is generally the same
<darkmatter> you have your big fat bloated apps for when you explicitly need them, but common, everyday computing is handled simpler, more clearly and concisely than the way we do things now (conceptual atm, but still. the idea works. some similar concepts for portable devices, but they're not as.... robust... as what is ofen needed of full fledged systems)
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-03-26
<coz_>  hey all
<coz_> hey all
<stjohnmedrano> sorry but i have to ask you this, does anyone here know a link of different image of ubuntu release?
<stjohnmedrano> sorry but i have to ask you this, does anyone here know a link of different image of ubuntu cd release?
<stjohnmedrano> CD's
<stjohnmedrano> the official CD's? thanks
<coz_> stjohnmedrano, ,,
<coz_> stjohnmedrano, hold on
<stjohnmedrano> hehehe
<coz_> stjohnmedrano, ok now  you want a different type of image?
<stjohnmedrano> hehehe,, yes i am making a website and i want to highlight the different official ubuntu cds
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  well you probably only want to show the LTS  which ubuntu Lucid  or the current release of  ubuntu Maverick 10.10  ,, the other images would not be supported
<stjohnmedrano> the one you give me the other day  will use it for printing of stikers
<stjohnmedrano> so what would be best?
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  I forget which one that was
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  oh
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  you actual  graphics image
<coz_> you mean actual graphics image ..yes?
<stjohnmedrano> is it possible to?
<coz_> a Logo or icons   ... yes?
<stjohnmedrano> but anything will do
<stjohnmedrano> hmm
<stjohnmedrano> icons?
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  did I give you logos the other day... 2 different ones?
<stjohnmedrano> yes
<stjohnmedrano> do you have a scanned copy of official cds?
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  thats all there are actully unless you want the  kubuntu ,,, xbuntu ,,,lubuntu logos as well
<stjohnmedrano> those coming from canonical?
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  yes they are different versions of ubuntu hold on
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  look here   https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Official
<stjohnmedrano> kk
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  I have to break here but will be back later
<stjohnmedrano> thanks coz
<darkmatter> http://i.imgur.com/e1dlU.png :P
<zniavre> that s a clean desktop
<darkmatter> zniavre: thanks. will be getting cleaner. that's just a slightly modified theme I'm using as a base (has beautiful widget padding), plus a wip metacity. will be mostly pixmapped when done
<zniavre> i like the scrollbars aera
<darkmatter> I want the metacity to be seperate on apps without a toolbar, slight dropshadow under it in such cases (dialogs and such). lots of gtk work to do
<darkmatter> zniavre: yeah. they're nice, and have a surprisingly large target area
<zniavre> it looks modern and nobody use steppers
<zniavre> im using right now the new scrollbars and it works well but does not look so good in my way
<darkmatter> yeah. I'm not really crazy about them either
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-03-27
<coz_> hey all . good day
<coz_> hey all
<coz_> heidi Ho
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-03-25
<_Marcus> Hello! Is there any more art like the defaults in Ubuntu? They look really nice and I was looking for some more
#ubuntu-artwork 2013-03-20
<lousygarua> Hello, is there anyone around?
